# South Korea Defence Forum



## Martian2

South Korea Defence Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

SEOUL (AFP): South Korea has begun fitting naval destroyers with a new, indigenously-developed cruise missile capable of making precision strikes anywhere in North Korea, a news report said on Friday.

Yonhap news agency quoted a senior military official as saying the *South had armed two destroyers with 32 of its Hyunmu 3C Tomahawk-style cruise missiles.*

The missiles have a *range of 400 kilometres, and are capable of reaching targets in the farthest corners of North Korea within a three meter (nine foot) degree of accuracy,* the report said.

The unidentified military official said the deployment was partly a response to North Korea's strengthened naval presence off the peninsula's west coast.

The North recently completed a military hovercraft base at Koampo on its southwestern coast, which could be used to attack South Korean islands near the disputed Yellow Sea border.

The maritime boundary was the scene of deadly naval clashes in 1999, 2002 and 2009.

Seoul strengthened its troop presence and upgraded its weaponry on a number of "frontline" islands following North Korea's shelling exactly two years ago of Yeonpyeong island that killed two South Korean marines and two civilians.

The border is not recognised by Pyongyang, which argues it was unilaterally drawn up by the US-led United Nations forces after the 1950-53 Korean war.

South Korea deploys new cruise missiles: report - Brahmand.com


----------



## trident2010

*South Korea joins global space club with satellite launch*


SEOUL: South Korea succeeded on Wednesday in its third attempt to put a satellite into orbit, in a high-stakes test of national pride after arch-rival North Korea got there first with a rocket launch last month.
The 140-tonne Korea Space Launch Vehicle (KSLV-I) blasted off at 4:00 pm (0700 GMT) from the Naro Space Center on the south coast, reaching its target altitude nine minutes later and deploying its payload satellite.

A positive outcome after successive failures in 2009 and 2010 was critical to ensuring the future of South Korea's launch programme and realising its ambition of joining an elite global space club.

Scientists and officials at the space centre cheered, applauded and hugged each other as the satellite was released.

In the capital, hundreds gathered in front of a giant television screen in the main train station cheered as the rocket blasted off, and again when the satellite deployment was confirmed.

"After analysing various data, the Naro rocket successfully put the science satellite into designated orbit," Science Minister Lee Ju-Ho told reporters at the space centre.

"This is the success of all our people," Lee said.

Initially scheduled for October 26, Wednesday's launch had been twice postponed for technical reasons.

The delay meant that rival North Korea was able to claim a rare technological victory over the South by launching a satellite into orbit on a three-stage rocket on December 12.

South Korea was a late entrant to the high-cost world of space technology and exploration, and repeated failures had raised questions over the viability of the launch programme.

"This success has put the country's entire rocketry programme back on track," said independent space analyst Morris Jones.

"They were under enormous pressure, given the earlier failures and the North's success last month, and this will give them confidence and, of course, secure critical political and financial support for the future," Jones said.

But South and North Korea remain way behind Asian powers with a proven track record of multiple launches -- China, Japan and India.

The North's launch was condemned by the international community as a disguised ballistic missile test, resulting in tightened UN sanctions that in turn triggered a threat by Pyongyang to carry out a nuclear test.

Wednesday's mission was the last under the South's current agreement with Russia, which agreed to provide the first stage for a maximum of three rockets.

Seoul's space ambitions were restricted for many years by its main military ally the United States, which feared that a robust missile or rocket programme would accelerate a regional arms race, especially with North Korea.

After joining the Missile Technology Control Regime in 2001, South Korea made Russia its go-to space partner, but the relationship has not been an easy one.

In 2009 faulty release mechanisms on the rocket's second stage prevented proper deployment of the satellite.

The second effort in 2010 saw the rocket explode two minutes into its flight, with both Russia and South Korea blaming each other.

South Korea has committed itself to developing a totally indigenous three-stage, liquid-fuelled rocket capable of carrying a 1.5-tonne payload into orbit.

Following Wednesday's launch, Kim Seung-Jo, president of the Korea Aerospace Research Institute, said it could have an operating prototype as early as 2018.

It is still unclear if South Korea intends to commercialise its launch vehicles once an indigenous carrier is developed.

"That would take at least seven years, developing a prototype and then building up a launch track record to attract commercial clients," Jones said.


South Korea joins global space club with satellite launch - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soryu

The Korea made it at finally, congratulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

Congrats to korean brothers









fantastic!


----------



## cnleio

Congrats,finally~!



BTW 1st pic, this looks like a China ChangZheng rocket


S-DUCT said:


>


----------



## trident2010

I can see now many people making fun of SK for failed attempts are not commenting. 

Space technology is highly risky business and if someone claims that they can achieve success without any failures is just making false claims. 

Failure is bound to happen but success will come eventually. 

Keep trying and well done SK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Congrats to South Korea


----------



## S-DUCT

Does Anyone has info on payload to GTO,LEO?


----------



## 500

S-DUCT said:


> Does Anyone has info on payload to GTO,LEO?


According to its size:

Height 33 m 
Diameter 3 m
Mass 140,000 kg

Weight to LEO should be around 1 ton. 

Here the satellite itself:

STSAT 2C Satellite details 2013-003A NORAD 39068

Perigee: 299.2 km
Apogee: 1,518.5 km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Princess

congratulation


----------



## kurup

Congratulation South Korea and to south korean's in forum if any.............


----------



## Safriz

In other news.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...istan-korea-increase-defence-cooperation.html


----------



## karan21

This is barely a south korean achievement. More like a Russian treat to South Korea. The first stage of the rocket is made in Russia so are almost 80% parts. The rocket engines are obsolete liquid fuelled. Well anyways congrats South Korea.


----------



## ANPP

trident2010 said:


> *South Korea joins global space club with satellite launch*
> 
> 
> SEOUL: South Korea succeeded on Wednesday in its third attempt to put a satellite into orbit, in a high-stakes test of national pride after arch-rival North Korea got there first with a rocket launch last month.
> The 140-tonne Korea Space Launch Vehicle (KSLV-I) blasted off at 4:00 pm (0700 GMT) from the Naro Space Center on the south coast, reaching its target altitude nine minutes later and deploying its payload satellite.
> 
> A positive outcome after successive failures in 2009 and 2010 was critical to ensuring the future of South Korea's launch programme and realising its ambition of joining an elite global space club.
> 
> Scientists and officials at the space centre cheered, applauded and hugged each other as the satellite was released.
> 
> In the capital, hundreds gathered in front of a giant television screen in the main train station cheered as the rocket blasted off, and again when the satellite deployment was confirmed.
> 
> "After analysing various data, the Naro rocket successfully put the science satellite into designated orbit," Science Minister Lee Ju-Ho told reporters at the space centre.
> 
> "This is the success of all our people," Lee said.
> 
> Initially scheduled for October 26, Wednesday's launch had been twice postponed for technical reasons.
> 
> The delay meant that rival North Korea was able to claim a rare technological victory over the South by launching a satellite into orbit on a three-stage rocket on December 12.
> 
> South Korea was a late entrant to the high-cost world of space technology and exploration, and repeated failures had raised questions over the viability of the launch programme.
> 
> "This success has put the country's entire rocketry programme back on track," said independent space analyst Morris Jones.
> 
> "They were under enormous pressure, given the earlier failures and the North's success last month, and this will give them confidence and, of course, secure critical political and financial support for the future," Jones said.
> 
> But South and North Korea remain way behind Asian powers with a proven track record of multiple launches -- China, Japan and India.
> 
> The North's launch was condemned by the international community as a disguised ballistic missile test, resulting in tightened UN sanctions that in turn triggered a threat by Pyongyang to carry out a nuclear test.
> 
> Wednesday's mission was the last under the South's current agreement with Russia, which agreed to provide the first stage for a maximum of three rockets.
> 
> Seoul's space ambitions were restricted for many years by its main military ally the United States, which feared that a robust missile or rocket programme would accelerate a regional arms race, especially with North Korea.
> 
> After joining the Missile Technology Control Regime in 2001, South Korea made Russia its go-to space partner, but the relationship has not been an easy one.
> 
> In 2009 faulty release mechanisms on the rocket's second stage prevented proper deployment of the satellite.
> 
> The second effort in 2010 saw the rocket explode two minutes into its flight, with both Russia and South Korea blaming each other.
> 
> South Korea has committed itself to developing a totally indigenous three-stage, liquid-fuelled rocket capable of carrying a 1.5-tonne payload into orbit.
> 
> Following Wednesday's launch, Kim Seung-Jo, president of the Korea Aerospace Research Institute, said it could have an operating prototype as early as 2018.
> 
> It is still unclear if South Korea intends to commercialise its launch vehicles once an indigenous carrier is developed.
> 
> "That would take at least seven years, developing a prototype and then building up a launch track record to attract commercial clients," Jones said.
> 
> 
> South Korea joins global space club with satellite launch - The Times of India



welcome to space club Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

S-DUCT said:


> Congrats to korean brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



This is the Chinese one.


----------



## Bobby

S-DUCT said:


> Congrats to korean brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic!


 Who made it ....Samsung 



SHAMK9 said:


> This is the Chinese one.



You cant see beyond China...do you


----------



## shuttler

Great to see both Koreans' advancement on their space technologies! Congratulations!



Bobby said:


> You cant see beyond China...do you



Pakistan is not far away from the club! They are fully capable of doing it if they want to!


----------



## SHAMK9

Bobby said:


> You cant see beyond China...do you


Just stating the obvious, problem? On topic, congrats to SK, hope Pakistan does something cool like this.


----------



## cnleio

Bobby said:


> Who made it ....Samsung


Yep, Samsung made < 20% of it.





Bobby said:


> You cant see beyond China...do you


Clear ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Congrats to SK ! Failure is stepping stone to success


----------



## anon45

Congrats to SK

to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Plexyre

Gratz to SK, they're getting there.

Next step is to build an indigenous rocket


----------



## oct605032048

Congratulations to the Russians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

karan21 said:


> This is barely a south korean achievement. More like a Russian treat to South Korea. The first stage of the rocket is made in Russia so are almost 80% parts. The rocket engines are obsolete liquid fuelled. Well anyways congrats South Korea.



There is nothing obsolete with liquid fuel engines, as most commercial rockets use them. They offer many advantages over solid fuel engine performance wise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

1970 Japan tech. 

S.Koreans has been spying Japanese space tech for decades when they failed to attempt to get from US and China. Well this is also part of Russian support. I see nothing to be proud of, even less respectful than N.Korean space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

karan21 said:


> This is barely a south korean achievement. More like a Russian treat to South Korea. The first stage of the rocket is made in Russia so are almost 80% parts. The rocket engines are obsolete liquid fuelled. Well anyways congrats South Korea.



SK started their space program sometime in 1989, But i guess its natural one will expect more form South Korea given how technologically advanced it is.


----------



## Donation

karan21 said:


> This is barely a south korean achievement. More like a Russian treat to South Korea. The first stage of the rocket is made in Russia so are almost 80% parts. The rocket engines are obsolete liquid fuelled. Well anyways congrats South Korea.



you mix up booster and core stage, other than Israel and India, none of the space power deploy their front line launch vehicle which has solid fueled core stage, specific impulse of solid fuel is extremely low, generally, solid fuel rocket just serve as sea level booster for the cryogenic rocket, solid fuel rocket mostly are ballistic missile, people go for its advantages of storage and limited preparation time before launch.

also, how come RD-170 become out dated? RD-151 is variant of RD-170, the latter is the most powerful liquid-fuel rocket engine by far since 1987 the first flight of Energia, the thrust of 170 tonnes that RD-151 produced are superior to all other liquid-fuel rocket engine in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kawaraj

Syama Ayas said:


> SK started their space program sometime in 1989, But i guess its natural one will expect more form South Korea given how technologically advanced it is.



I'd say both India and Pakistan, as well as N. Korea, are far ahead of S.Korea in this mainstream science tech. 

Making a few low tech mobile phones does not make one "technologically advanced". You need get some common sense.



Syama Ayas said:


> SK started their space program sometime in 1989, But i guess its natural one will expect more form South Korea given how technologically advanced it is.



I'd say both India and Pakistan, as well as N. Korea, are far ahead of S.Korea in this mainstream science tech. 

Making a few low tech mobile phones does not make one "technologically advanced". You need get some common sense.


----------



## Wright

kawaraj said:


> I'd say both India and Pakistan, as well as N. Korea, are far ahead of S.Korea in this mainstream science tech.
> 
> Making a few low tech mobile phones does not make one "technologically advanced". You need get some common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say both India and Pakistan, as well as N. Korea, are far ahead of S.Korea in this mainstream science tech.
> 
> Making a few low tech mobile phones does not make one "technologically advanced". You need get some common sense.



Not just phones, cars, appliances, etc. South Korea is great at consumer products. And from what I hear their shipbuilding and armoured vehicles are commendable too. In fact South koreans are pretty big in Computer chips as well. 

I'd say yes, given their ability to produce products that are able to compete in the world and win over Japanese and American alternatives, they are pretty advanced. 

I thinks the rocket program is slow due to some US restrictions.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

South Korea succeeded Wednesday in its third attempt to launch a satellite into orbit, meeting a high-stakes challenge to national pride a month after rival North Korea succeeded in the same mission.

A positive outcome after successive failures in 2009 and 2010 was critical to ensuring the future of South Koreas launch program and realizing its ambition of membership of an elite global space club.

The 140-tonne Korea Space Launch Vehicle (KSLV-I) blasted off at 4:00 p.m. local time from the Naro Space Center on the south coast, reaching its target altitude nine minutes later and deploying its payload satellite.

Scientists and officials gathered at the space centre cheered, applauded and hugged each other as the satellite was released.

After analyzing various data, the Naro rocket successfully put the science satellite into designated orbit, Science Minister Lee Ju-Ho told reporters at the space centre.

This is the success of all our people, Mr. Lee said.

South Korea was a late entrant into the high-cost world of space technology and exploration and repeated failures had raised questions over the viability of the launch program.

This success has put the countrys entire rocketry programme back on track, said independent space analyst Morris Jones.

They were under enormous pressure, given the earlier failures and the Norths success last month, and this will give them confidence and, of course, secure critical political and financial support for the future, Mr. Jones said.

But South and North Korea still face a long slog to catch up with the other Asian powers with a proven track record of multiple launches  China, Japan and India.

Initially scheduled for Oct. 26, Wednesdays launch had been twice postponed for technical reasons.

The delay meant that rival North Korea beat the South by launching a satellite into orbit on Dec. 12.

The Norths launch was condemned by the international community as a disguised ballistic missile test, resulting in UN sanctions that in turn triggered a threat by Pyongyang to carry out a nuclear test.

Wednesdays mission was the last under the Souths current agreement with Russia, which agreed to provide the first stage for a maximum of three rockets.

Seouls space ambitions were restricted for many years by its main military ally the United States, which feared that a robust missile or rocket program would accelerate a regional arms race, especially with North Korea.

After joining the Missile Technology Control Regime in 2001, South Korea made Russia its go-to space partner, but the relationship has not been an easy one.

In 2009, the rocket achieved orbit but faulty release mechanisms on the second stage prevented proper deployment of the satellite.

The second effort in 2010 saw the rocket explode two minutes into its flight, with both Russia and South Korea pointing the finger of blame at each other.

South Korea has committed itself to developing a totally indigenous three-stage, liquid-fuelled rocket capable of carrying a 1.5-tonne payload into orbit by 2021.

Hundreds of people gathered in front of a giant television screen in Seoul cheered as the rocket blasted off, and again when the satellite deployment was confirmed.

National prestige has really been the main driving force behind this program, Mr. Morris said.

It is still unclear if South Korea intends to commercialize its launch vehicles once an indigenous carrier is developed.

That would take at least seven years, developing a prototype and then building up a launch track record to attract commercial clients, Mr. Jones said.

South Korea joins global space club with satellite launch - The Globe and Mail


----------



## S10

Congratulations, South Korea.


----------



## A1Kaid

Congratulations to South Korea on this great achievement.


----------



## PITA

Congrats to South Corea


----------



## Fsjal

Why does it take long for S. Korea to launch a satellite.

BTW congrats to them. North Korea does not deserve to be in the club.


----------



## Mugwop

The Republic of Korea finalized its formal selection of the Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II aircraft for its F-X fighter acquisition program, announcing its intent to sign the Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) between the U.S. and Korean governments for 40 F-35A Conventional Take Off and Landing variant jets with initial deliveries beginning in 2018.
“We are honored by and appreciate the trust and confidence the Republic of Korea has placed in the 5th Generation F-35 to meet its demanding security requirements on the Korean Peninsula. We look forward to producing and delivering, on time and within budget, Korea’s F-35A Conventional Take Off and Landing variant aircraft,” said Orlando Carvalho, Lockheed Martin Aeronautics executive vice president. “This decision strengthens and extends our long-standing security partnership and truly enhances the regional stability among our greater Asia Pacific allies.”
Following a comprehensive evaluation process for its F-X program, the Republic of Korea, which first announced its competitive selection of the F-35 over the 4th Generation Boeing F-15 Silent Eagle and the EADS Eurofighter Typhoon in March this year, now becomes the third Foreign Military Sales country to procure the F-35, joining Israel and Japan who selected the F-35A in 2010 and 2011, respectively.
The F-35 Lightning II, a 5th generation fighter, combines advanced low observable stealth technology with fighter speed and agility, fully fused sensor information, network-enabled operations and advanced sustainment. Three distinct variants of the F-35 will replace the A/OA-10 Thunderbolt II and F-16 Fighting Falcon for the U.S. Air Force, the F/A-18 Hornet and AV-8B Harrier for the U.S. Marine Corps, the F/A-18 for the U.S. Navy, and a variety of fighters for at least 10 other countries. Following the U.S. Marine Corps’ planned July 2015 Initial Operational Capability (IOC), the U.S. Air Force and Navy intend to attain their IOC in 2016 and 2018, respectively.
Headquartered in Bethesda, Maryland, Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs approximately 113,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The Corporation’s net sales for 2013 were $45.4 billion.
Republic Of Korea Approves Procurement Of Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II · Lockheed Martin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaam92

Good Choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@pokdo Your thoughts?


----------



## TheMatador

Hard to break USA and South Korea alliance. Cannot trust them to respect Chinese interests. Continued support of North Korea regime is necessary but only pro-Chinese generals. A difficult task to find pro-Chinese general when North Korean leadership is also anti-China. Possible scenario is invasion of North Korea to depose Kim and install Chinese puppet. Then negotiate with Seoul about reunification.


----------



## TimeTraveller

Great News for South Korea...

Off Topic:
@TheMatador what do you think about India?...I have seen many people complaining about you on several topics...I know that India is not of China's standard but i think i need to know your comment about it...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TheMatador said:


> Hard to break USA and South Korea alliance. Cannot trust them to respect Chinese interests. Continued support of North Korea regime is necessary but only pro-Chinese generals. A difficult task to find pro-Chinese general when North Korean leadership is also anti-China. Possible scenario is invasion of North Korea to depose Kim and install Chinese puppet. Then negotiate with Seoul about reunification.



The problem is if you oust Kim by force you'll be facing a wave of civilian fanatical loyalists who will be bent on revenge. Only way this is going to work is if you discredit Kim in the minds of the masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> The Republic of Korea finalized its formal selection of the Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II aircraft for its F-X fighter acquisition program, announcing its intent to sign the Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) between the U.S. and Korean governments for 40 F-35A Conventional Take Off and Landing variant jets with initial deliveries beginning in 2018.
> “We are honored by and appreciate the trust and confidence the Republic of Korea has placed in the 5th Generation F-35 to meet its demanding security requirements on the Korean Peninsula. We look forward to producing and delivering, on time and within budget, Korea’s F-35A Conventional Take Off and Landing variant aircraft,” said Orlando Carvalho, Lockheed Martin Aeronautics executive vice president. “This decision strengthens and extends our long-standing security partnership and truly enhances the regional stability among our greater Asia Pacific allies.”
> Following a comprehensive evaluation process for its F-X program, the Republic of Korea, which first announced its competitive selection of the F-35 over the 4th Generation Boeing F-15 Silent Eagle and the EADS Eurofighter Typhoon in March this year, now becomes the third Foreign Military Sales country to procure the F-35, joining Israel and Japan who selected the F-35A in 2010 and 2011, respectively.
> The F-35 Lightning II, a 5th generation fighter, combines advanced low observable stealth technology with fighter speed and agility, fully fused sensor information, network-enabled operations and advanced sustainment. Three distinct variants of the F-35 will replace the A/OA-10 Thunderbolt II and F-16 Fighting Falcon for the U.S. Air Force, the F/A-18 Hornet and AV-8B Harrier for the U.S. Marine Corps, the F/A-18 for the U.S. Navy, and a variety of fighters for at least 10 other countries. Following the U.S. Marine Corps’ planned July 2015 Initial Operational Capability (IOC), the U.S. Air Force and Navy intend to attain their IOC in 2016 and 2018, respectively.
> Headquartered in Bethesda, Maryland, Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs approximately 113,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The Corporation’s net sales for 2013 were $45.4 billion.
> Republic Of Korea Approves Procurement Of Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II · Lockheed Martin



A good decision by Seoul.


----------



## Mugwop

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A good decision by Seoul.


I am a bit skeptical about the F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Happy to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Key Points*

The navy's third FFX frigate is reported to have been received
The vessel, which will bolster South Korea's submarine prosecution capabilities, is scheduled to become operational in May 2015
The Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) has received its third Incheon-class guided-missile frigate, delivered under the Future Frigate Experimental (FFX) programme, news agency Yonhap reported on 31 December.

The agency also cited the country's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) as saying that the vessel, named RoKS _Jeonbuk_ (pennant number 813), will become operational in May following a four-month integration process. The warship is expected to take on roles such as maritime surveillance and anti-submarine patrol.

_Jeonbuk_ is the third ship in the class to be produced by shipbuilder Hyundai Heavy Industries. The company was also contracted to produce the first two vessels in class, _Incheon_ (811) and _Gyeonggi_ (812), commissioned in January 2013 and November 2014 respectively. Another local company, STX Offshore & Shipbuilding, has been contracted to produce ships four to six.

_IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ notes that a further nine ships are projected to enter service by 2020. This batch of nine will be built to a substantially revised design. Some estimates suggest that a class of up to 20 vessels in total may be procured.

The Incheon-class frigates are intended to replace the RoKN's Ulsan-class frigates and Dong Hae- and Po Hang-class corvettes. Equipped with Raytheon's Mk 49 RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile surface-to-air weapon, a Phalanx Block 1B close-in weapon system (CIWS), and a hull-mounted sonar, the platform offers improved anti-air warfare (AAW) and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities. _IHS Jane's_ reported in January 2013 that the RoKN will deploy AgustaWestland AW159 Lynx Wildcat ASW helicopters on the Incheon class.

In August 2014 _IHS Jane's_ reported that the frigates' six torpedo tubes will carry indigenously developed K745 Cheong Sangeo (Blue Shark) 324 mm torpedoes: these weapons have a speed in excess of 45 kt; they can also be operated in shallow waters such as the Korean peninsula's West Sea (Yellow Sea).

The Incheon-class frigates have a length of 114 m, a beam of 14 m, and a draught of 4 m. The frigates displace 3,200 tons at full load and can attain a top speed of 30 kt. They accommodate a crew of 140.

*COMMENT*
The effort to acquire platforms with submarine prosecution capabilities took on heightened urgency after the sinking of Po Hang-class corvette RoKS _Cheonan_ in March 2010. A South Korean investigation concluded that the 1,200-tonne vessel was torpedoed near the Northern Limit Line (NLL) by a North Korean vessel believed to be either a Yono-class midget submarine or a Sang-O coastal submarine. Pyongyang has denied this.

The NLL, unilaterally declared by the United States military in the 1950s, is a demarcation that has not been officially recognised by North Korea. As such, the West Sea (Yellow Sea) has been the scene of repeated confrontations between the North and South, with both nations alleging incursions.

The sonar-equipped, ASW-focused Incheon-class frigates are expected to be central to the RoKN's effort to deter operations by North Korean submarines in these contested waters.


South Korea receives its third Incheon-class FFX frigate - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Nice 1. What's the cost of 1 of these class?


----------



## Aepsilons

mike2000 said:


> Nice 1. What's the cost of 1 of these class?



Around $150 to $200 million.


----------



## DarkElf

Last report $232million
Korea’s New Coastal Frigates: the FFX Incheon Class


> Each FFX Batch I frigate is said to cost around WON 250 billion ($232 million), and the ROKN plans to have Hyundai Heavy Industries build 6 of them. Ships include:
> 
> 
> FFG-811, ROKS Incheon
> FFG-812, Gyeonggi (scheduled Oct. 2014)
> FFG-813, Jeonbuk (scheduled Dec. 2014)
> FFG-814, Gangwon (scheduled late 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 181134



Looks good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr. 22, 2015, 6:52 AM

File photo of engineers assembling FA-50, South Korea's first home-built light fighter, at an assembly plant of the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) in Sacheon




SEOUL (Reuters) - When South Korean president Park Geun-hye stopped off in Peru this week, her diplomatic tasks included drumming up interest in her country's home-grown light fighter jets.

While Park did not come away with a new contract, state-run Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is in the running for a contract to supply Peru with 24 of its FA-50 fighter jets, worth as much as $2 billion.

Park's efforts are part of a broader push to turn the South Korean defense industry into an export powerhouse.

With South Korea's arms makers experiencing sluggish domestic growth, its defense exports have gone from $144 million in 2002 to $3.6 billion last year, with an average annual gain of 31 percent over the past five years.

The industry, developed mostly with American technology during a decades-long standoff with North Korea, is hoping to sustain that growth by selling beyond its main export markets in Southeast Asia into Latin America, Europe and the United States.

"They've got a strong combination of technology, skills, reasonable costs, an export-driven economy, and a domestic defense market that's large enough to justify home-grown products," said Richard Aboulafia, vice president at the Virginia-based Teal Group.

Although it is a close ally of the United States, South Korea lacks the diplomatic baggage that hinders some players in the global arms trade, such as China, Israel and Russia. Regional rival Japan only relaxed its ban on weapons exports last year.

"There are no negative geopolitical strings attached," said Tim Huxley, executive director of the International Institute of Strategic Studies in Asia.

South Korea was the 13th biggest exporter of major arms in 2014, up from 30th eight years ago, according to IHS A&D Balance of Trade 2015.

The global weapons market is fiercely competitive though and requires government backing for securing deals. Unlike Israeli equipment, South Korea's has not been extensively combat-tested, Huxley said. It also lacks the technological cutting edge of the latest U.S. and European equipment.





South Korean President Roh Moo-hyun waves on the T-50 aircraft during the roll-out ceremony at the headquarters of Korea Aerospace Industries in Sacheon, about 430 km south of Seoul, August 30, 2005.
*KAI'S SKY-HIGH AMBITIONS*
*KAI's T-50 plane will be offered by its development partner Lockheed Martin for the U.S. military's program, called T-X, to replace 350 old T-38 trainer jets, a deal that could be worth $10 billion.*

*The U.S. Air Force is expected to announce its requirements later this year, and a win for KAI would be the country's biggest military export deal by far and open more markets for the plane.*

"The T-50 has a rather good chance of winning T-X," said Teal's Aboulafia, noting that most rival planes are brand new designs. "The T-50 may be the only surviving off-the-shelf candidate."

Still, the competition will be stiff - other prospective bidders include BAE Systems Plc, Northrop Grumman, and a partnership of Boeing and Saab.

A win would cap other recent overseas deals for Korea which include *Poland's 83.1 billion won ($77 million) order in November for Samsung Techwin's K-9 self-propelled Howitzers and a $420 million order last year from the Philippines for 12 KAI fighter jets.*

KAI, formed in 1999 by combining the defense arms of Samsung, Hyundai and Daewoo, is headed by Ha Sung-yong, an energetic marketer who accompanied Park in Peru.

Its shares have rise threefold since its trading debut in June 2011, giving it a market value of $5.25 billion. *It is aiming to export 1,000 T-50 jets and 300 helicopters by 2030 and 2025, respectively.*

Currently South Korea's arms production is mainly for domestic use, with just 12.8 percent of output exported in 2013, according to the Korea Institute for Industrial Economics & Trade, which expects that share to grow to 18-20 percent this year. By comparison, the country exported 48 percent of its auto output and 44 percent of shipbuilding.

"It is a buyer's market," Huxley said. "The main reason for it not working out very well might be just sheer competition."

(Editing by Rachel Armstrong)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

impressive. 

350 T-50s and 500 K-9 Thunder and support vehicles for $20 billion would be nice. 

kill two birds in one go.


T-38 Talon is crap and old and M109 Paladin is a old platform getting marginal improvements.


----------



## Aepsilons

I must admit, the KAI's FA-50s are impressive birds. The Korean industry is a power of its own and deserves further respect for its maturing defense sector. So that said I wish the best for KAI in their future goals. East Asia rises yet again.

My Korean skills is not as good, but to all Korean members here in PDF:

_Naneyoun hangug-i haeyng un eul gewunhamnida ! Mansae! _

_Bala geondi ILBON-EUN hangug-ui bangsig-eul tayleul su isseyubnida! _

@Red Mahura @sEoulman556


----------



## Beast

C130 said:


> impressive.
> 
> 350 T-50s and 500 K-9 Thunder and support vehicles for $20 billion would be nice.
> 
> kill two birds in one go.
> 
> 
> T-38 Talon is crap and old and M109 Paladin is a old platform getting marginal improvements.


You american also has a fair share of spoil. Without US subsystem, the Korea military product can never be sold.

But one thing south korea can't do is building products directly compete with US one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> You american also has a fair share of spoil. With US subsystem, the Korea military product can never be sold.
> 
> But one thing south korea can't do is building products directly compete with US one.



What would make you think that? Don't you know that aside from Korean domestic orders, Indonesia has ordered 16 units of T-50s, Iraq has ordered 24 units of T-50s, and the Philippines has already purchased 12 units of T-50s, with plans for more. Currently, the Spanish Air Force, The UAE Air Force are considering purchasing T-50s. 

And pound per pound the FA-50s are impressive birds , they are comparable to the early blocks of F-16s and can function as attack air craft as well as defense fighter. A squadron of these birds arent to be reckoned with.


----------



## Beast

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What would make you think that? Don't you know that aside from Korean domestic orders, Indonesia has ordered 16 units of T-50s, Iraq has ordered 24 units of T-50s, and the Philippines has already purchased 12 units of T-50s, with plans for more. Currently, the Spanish Air Force, The UAE Air Force are considering purchasing T-50s.
> 
> And pound per pound the FA-50s are impressive birds , they are comparable to the early blocks of F-16s and can function as attack air craft as well as defense fighter. A squadron of these birds arent to be reckoned with.


Do you know FA-50 is running in what engine?

And the FA-50 from side looks like JL-9


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> Do you know FA-50 is running in what engine?



Sure, it uses a General Electric turbofan, and it is licensed produced by Samsung Corp. The fact that they have a partnership agreement means that KAI is able to produce these engines and install them on this aircraft; besides, profits also go to GE , as per their contractual agreement.

The mere fact that KAI already sold 16 units to Indonesia, 24 units to Iraq, 12 units to the Philippines, and possibly some to Spain, UAE is testament to that contractual allotment. Its the same way as how many of China's SUVs utilize and use Mitsubishi engines; or same as how Dongfeng Motor Corp uses Nissan Engines. How is this possible? Contractual agreement, my friend. Dong Feng and Geely , Cherry , respectively have a license agreement to produce Mitsubishi and Nissan Engines for their motor brands.

And we all know how there is a MASSIVE surge in Chinese auto brands being purchased; the top brands being Dong Feng, Geely, Cherry (and yes, the use Mitsubishi Engines).  
A win win for China and Japanese Auto Industry.


----------



## Beidou2020

South Korea just export US designed weapons with US components.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Sure, it uses a General Electric turbofan, and it is licensed produced by Samsung Corp. The fact that they have a partnership agreement means that KAI is able to produce these engines and install them on this aircraft; besides, profits also go to GE , as per their contractual agreement.
> 
> The mere fact that KAI already sold 16 units to Indonesia, 24 units to Iraq, 12 units to the Philippines, and possibly some to Spain, UAE is testament to that contractual allotment. Its the same way as how many of China's SUVs utilize and use Mitsubishi engines; or same as how Dongfeng Motor Corp uses Nissan Engines. How is this possible? Contractual agreement, my friend. Dong Feng and Geely , Cherry , respectively have a license agreement to produce Mitsubishi and Nissan Engines for their motor brands.
> 
> And we all know how there is a MASSIVE surge in Chinese auto brands being purchased; the top brands being Dong Feng, Geely, Cherry (and yes, the use Mitsubishi Engines).
> A win win for China and Japanese Auto Industry.


Don't be naive and think that US license produce meaning you have the full intellectual property of the US cutting edge 4th gen tutbofan engine.

I am sure you know US is not dumb. Turkey has been pioneer in licensing PWF-100 engine for decades and yet the best they can intellectually produce at the moment is only a small turbofan for cruise missile.

South Korea is still far from breaking independent from US or western. Their sales are still very dictated by the US and need their blessing. For example, can south Korea negotiated their FA-50 with Argentina? I am sure you are aware of Saab failed attempt to sell GRIPEN becos of western lobby. 

But for a country size of south Korea, we still need to give credit for their achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> You american also has a fair share of spoil. Without US subsystem, the Korea military product can never be sold.
> 
> But one thing south korea can't do is building products directly compete with US one.


 
well they got it in a finish product, but knowing my stupid government they'll spend billions for a complete new system that will take years and will probably be scrapped.


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> South Korea just export US designed weapons with US components.


Sounds something like that but for South Korea size and population. That is still very impressive.



C130 said:


> well they got it in a finish product, but knowing my stupid government they'll spend billions for a complete new system that will take years and will probably be scrapped.


It's all not wasted. The process and some know how can be the catalyst for next successful product.


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> Do you know FA-50 is running in what engine?
> 
> And the FA-50 from side looks like JL-9




They have uncanny similarity, but I think they were also influenced by Kawasaki T4 trainer, which rolled out in 1985. 

We have around 200 or so of these 'trainers' which can be easily converted to light multirole fighters. The same purpose for the TA-50/ FA-50s. 






























C130 said:


> well they got it in a finish product, but knowing my stupid government they'll spend billions for a complete new system that will take years and will probably be scrapped.



The US is actually planning to purchase a squadron or so of FA-50s.


----------



## Beidou2020

South Korea needed US approval to extend the reach of their missiles 

Look it up.


----------



## Beast

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They have uncanny similarity, but I think they were also influenced by Kawasaki T4 trainer, which rolled out in 1985.
> 
> We have around 200 or so of these 'trainers' which can be easily converted to light multirole fighters. The same purpose for the TA-50/ FA-50s.


Kawasaki T-4 share more lineage with euro Alpha jet. They belongs to previous generation of trainer but T-4 is definitely more update and advance.

T-4 belongs to the generation of pure trainer times. While SK FA-50 not only can act as trainer but if neccessary, turn into real fighter due to its supersonic speed. Same as China JL-9 and L-15.


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> Sounds something like that but for South Korea size and population. That is still very impressive.
> 
> 
> It's all not wasted. The process and some know how can be the catalyst for next successful product.




not all, but it's time consuming and money consuming compared going for obvious decision.

it's like for the instance the JAGM program. when a similar missile already exists Brimestone. so we'll spend 100's of millions over 5 years and just end up with a missile with about the same in performance and cost. why not team up with the Brits and use that money instead to improve that product??


Joint Air-to-Ground Missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> Don't be naive and think that US license produce meaning you have the full intellectual property of the US cutting edge 4th gen tutbofan engine.



They initiated it, sure, but that doesn't mean that the Koreans or anyone else for that matter can't make modifications of the said system and call it their own. Let us not underestimate the capabilities of the Koreans, they are shrewd at research and as dedicated to succeed as a Japanese, Chinese. And that says a lot.



Beast said:


> I am sure you know US is not dumb. Turkey has been pioneer in licensing PWF-100 engine for decades and yet the best they can intellectually produce at the moment is only a small turbofan for cruise missile.



Let's not bring the Turks into this discussion.



Beast said:


> South Korea is still far from breaking independent from US or western. Their sales are still very dictated by the US and need their blessing. For example, can south Korea negotiated their FA-50 with Argentina? I am sure you are aware of Saab failed attempt to sell GRIPEN becos of western lobby.



I doubt the US can influence Seoul like that, besides, there has to be a 'quid pro quo' for that relationship. If the US will sell THAAD systems to Korea and enable it to be deployed, then I'm sure the Americans will be prepared to yield to some concessions per the Korean request. Yes? The relationship between Seoul and Washington isn't purely one sided , and the Yanks know this.



Beast said:


> But for a country size of south Korea, we still need to give credit for their achievement.



Indeed and Absolutely. No one can deny the high efficiency, capability of the Korean people and the Korean industry. They have a bright future ahead, and their success imbues the rest of Greater East Asia with qualitative precedent. All the more China and Japan will have to work harder to compete with the Koreans.

I say: *Mansae! Banzai! Ganbei!*


----------



## C130

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They have uncanny similarity, but I think they were also influenced by Kawasaki T4 trainer, which rolled out in 1985.
> 
> We have around 200 or so of these 'trainers' which can be easily converted to light multirole fighters. The same purpose for the TA-50/ FA-50s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is actually planning to purchase a squadron or so of FA-50s.





looks like a BAE Hawk.

FA-50s probably for Iraq or Afghanistan I bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

C130 said:


> looks like a BAE Hawk.
> 
> FA-50s probably for Iraq or Afghanistan I bet.


BAE hawk wing is at the bottom of fuselage and air inlet.


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> BAE hawk wing is at the bottom of fuselage and air inlet.



yeah. still got a resemblance of it. 

if it was painted all black you could easily mistake the two if you wasn't really aware.


----------



## Aepsilons

C130 said:


> looks like a BAE Hawk.
> 
> FA-50s probably for Iraq or Afghanistan I bet.




Yup, Iraq approved an order of 24 units of the FA-50s. Definitely they're impressive for their size and their price. For Afghanistan , they should order at least a squadron of these as foundation for a modern air force. Developing countries will find the FA-50 really attractive (as per their budgets).

Some developing countries in Southeast Asia such as Cambodia, Laos, Burma could do well with these. And the FA-50 is the 'solution' for the Philippine Air Force. The Philippines purchased 12 and i think they also expressed interests to acquire more. Let's say the Philippines orders an additional 12 of these --- that will bring their Air Force's fighters to 24 --- and give them decent air defense air interdiction capability.

KAI is really doing a great job. Damn Impressive job.

*FA-50 ---- in action !!*








매우 인상적!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yup, Iraq approved an order of 24 units of the FA-50s. Definitely they're impressive for their size and their price. For Afghanistan , they should order at least a squadron of these as foundation for a modern air force. Developing countries will find the FA-50 really attractive (as per their budgets).
> 
> Some developing countries in Southeast Asia such as Cambodia, Laos, Burma could do well with these. And the FA-50 is the 'solution' for the Philippine Air Force. The Philippines purchased 12 and i think they also expressed interests to acquire more. Let's say the Philippines orders an additional 12 of these --- that will bring their Air Force's fighters to 24 --- and give them decent air defense air interdiction capability.
> 
> KAI is really doing a great job. Damn Impressive job.



that's what I figured. if U.S is impressed by the FA-50 we might pull the trigger on it with a U.S radar and avionics. 

they really need a bird like the OV-10 Bronco though

The Amazing OV-10 Bronco Was Never Allowed To Meet Its Full Potential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

C130 said:


> that's what I figured. if U.S is impressed by the FA-50 we might pull the trigger on it with a U.S radar and avionics.
> 
> they really need a bird like the OV-10 Bronco though
> 
> The Amazing OV-10 Bronco Was Never Allowed To Meet Its Full Potential



Broncos were really impressive offensive fighters, and great for ground support. Their role were somewhat given to the A-10 Thunderbolt II,








C130 said:


> that's what I figured. if U.S is impressed by the FA-50 we might pull the trigger on it with a U.S radar and avionics.
> 
> they really need a bird like the OV-10 Bronco though
> 
> The Amazing OV-10 Bronco Was Never Allowed To Meet Its Full Potential




The Thai Air Force used to use the Broncos, then they sold those to the Philippines, i believe.


----------



## KAL-EL

Beidou2020 said:


> South Korea just export US designed weapons with US components.



One of my favorite nationalists. My buddy Beidou

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Broncos were really impressive offensive fighters, and great for ground support. Their role were somewhat given to the A-10 Thunderbolt II,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thai Air Force used to use the Broncos, then they sold those to the Philippines, i believe.



OV-10 is very capable. it's no tankbuster like the A10 though... well it could be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

KAL-EL said:


> One of my favorite nationalists. My buddy Beidou



lol, he's been rather benign lately. Maybe the time off calmed him a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Nihonjin1051 said:


> lol, he's been rather benign lately. Maybe the time off calmed him a bit.



Yeah, haven't seen him around all that much (why I made the comment) He won't admit it, but I'm one of his favorite American imperialists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

KAL-EL said:


> Yeah, haven't seen him around all that much (why I made the comment) He won't admit it, but I'm one of his favorite American imperialists



The way he writes, I don't even think he's even Han Chinese. He writes like an American (minus his anti-American posits) ; but his sentence formation and even slang phrases he writes here and there --- only an American would write like that.


----------



## Zarvan

South Korea's mid-term defence plan for 2016-20 compared with IHS Jane's Defence Budget projections. (IHS Jane's Defence Budgets)
The Korean Ministry of National Defense (MND) has announced that defence spending is expected to increase by an average of 7.2% a year between 2016 and 2020, with total funding of KRW232.5 trillion (USD215.5 billion) allocated for the period.

According to details released by the MND on 21 April the new Mid-Term Defence Plan 2016-20 operating expenses will account for KRW155.4 trillion, or 66.8% of total funding.

The remaining KRW77.1 trillion, or 33.2%, will be allocated for the modernisation of the South Korean armed forces. Based on these projections this latter funding, termed the Force Improvement budget by the MND, will increase proportionally in relation to overall defence expenditure. Since 2012 Force Improvement has accounted for an average of 31.1% of the military's budget.

Within this investment KRW6 trillion has been allocated for the 'Kill Chain' missile defence system, which aims to neutralise North Korean ballistic missiles via preemptive strikes as well as interception after launch. A further KRW2.7 trillion will be used to fund the Korea Air and Missile Defense (KAMD) system, which is intended to provide defence against ballistic missiles, aircraft, and cruise missiles.

The new strategy also outlines plans to increase research and development (R&D) expenditure - which forms part of the Force Improvement budget - from 6.5% in 2015 to 8.4% by 2020. If achieved this would make South Korea the second highest spender on defence R&D in the world - as a proportion of total defence spending - behind the United States.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(270 of 524 words)
South Korea announces plans to increase defence spending by 7.2% from 2016-20 - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## William Hung

donga.com[English donga]



> The Korean shipbuilding industry has regained No. 1 spot in new shipbuilding orders in country rankings during the first quarter of this year. The feat has been achieved, however, due to a deep slump of the Chinese shipbuilding industry stemming from a lackluster global shipbuilding market.
> 
> 
> The combined global new shipbuilding order during the first quarter came to 5.62 million compensated gross tonnage (CGT) and 211 ships, according to Clarkson Research Services, a global shipbuilding market analysis agency. Korea accounted for 41 percent of the total by winning orders amounting to 2.31 million CGT (60 ships), followed by Japan with 28.9 percent (1.62 million CGT, 34 ships), and China with 24 percent (1.35 million CGT, 79 ships). This is the first time in three years since the first quarter of 2012 when the Korean shipbuilding industry rose to the top spot in terms of new order volume acquired. At that time, Korea acquired 2.22 million CGT, narrowly defeating China whose order volume was 2.02 million CGT.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite ranking first, the industry outlook remains uncertain amid the current sluggish demand in the shipbuilding market. The global shipbuilding order volume in the first quarter amounts to one third of that posted in the same period of last year (16.19 million CGT). The volume of Korea’s shipbuilding orders was cut in half, from 4.55 million CGT of last year to 231 million CGT this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Korea ranked No. 1 due to a severe slump of the Chinese shipbuilding industry. With its flagship bulk ship market deteriorating, Chinese shipbuilders are even trailing Japan. Analysts say that Korea and Japan were able to perform relatively better than China, given the two nations` high-performance ship technology than the latter. Korea ranked second in new order volume after Japan in January, but outperformed Japan in February and March in succession to rank No. 1 in overall new orders in the first quarter.



Wow, amazing South Korea!!! A country with a small population of 50 people is doing amazingly good.
Daebak!!!!!!


----------



## walle990

Yorozuya said:


> donga.com[English donga]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing South Korea!!! A country with a small population of 50 people is doing amazingly good.
> Daebak!!!!!!


Its nothing surprising, and little to do with population since all the demands are external. SK simply prioritised the ship building industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Yorozuya said:


> Wow, amazing South Korea!!! A country with a small population of 50 people is doing amazingly good.
> Daebak!!!!!!


Show your true flags man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Won't be for long.

China will regain this title and bury the South Korean shipbuilding industry.


----------



## cnleio

The N.o1 and N.o2 shipbuilding nations just between South Korea and China, sometime is S.Korea sometime is China ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

utp45 said:


> Show your true flags man..



I've already mentioned plenty of time. I'm an honorary Vietnamese member of PDF, always here to talk the truth about my country and learn from other PDF friends. Currently I'm studying in another country away from home. 



cnleio said:


> The N.o1 and N.o2 shipbuilding nations just between South Korea and China, sometime is S.Korea sometime is China ...



Right now Japan is no. 2 but not sure how long that will last cos they're not that far ahead of China. I'm just surprised that SK almost doubled China's current order, compared to a few years ago China was well on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Yorozuya said:


> Right now Japan is no. 2 but not sure how long that will last cos they're not that far ahead of China. I'm just surprised that SK almost doubled China's current order, compared to a few years ago China was well on top.


As a developed nation, S.Korea good at 1. Shipbuilding 2. Automobile 3. MicroElectronics ... make money from above three fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Good Job Korea !


----------



## hans

SK is the biggest competitor of Japan..




Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good Job Korea !


----------



## Aepsilons

hans said:


> SK is the biggest competitor of Japan..



Sure, but healthy competition.


----------



## AndrewJin

No big deal, always in East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

KAI KF-16 Fighting Falcon

South Korean Air force has considered introducing Israel developed SPICE 2000 bomb guidance kits next year to enhance the attacking capability of KF-16 Fighting Falcons.

The Israeli guidance kit converts air-droppable unguided bombs into precision-guided ones, allowing users to attack targets that are out of their reach, Yonhap News Agency reported today.

"Since it enables KF-16s to drop bombs out of the range of an enemy's air defense weapons, it will help guarantee the survivability of KF-16s and mobilize fighter jets for long-distance attack operations," an Air Force official said.

The military forged the deal to purchase the bomb kits last November, and they will begin to be distributed to the Air Force in the first half of 2016.

The Air Force will also push to adopt live-fire exercises for KF-16 fighter jets so they can learn how to effectively use the new precision-guided missiles like the Taurus long-range air-to-surface missiles and the Cheongung surface-to-air missiles.

South Korea To Equip KF-16 Fighters With Israeli SPICE Bombs Guidance Kits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

nice. 






with satellite imagery feed into the SPICE, you could drop this bad boys on NK airfields/installations and command centers from stand off ranges.


SPICE 1000 has a wing and has longer range than the SPICE 2000, wonder why they didn't get some of those.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Zarvan

South Korean ballistic missile tested in an undated photograph

South Korea in a move to counter North Korea’s advancing nuclear and a missile capability is insistent to finish the development of ballistic missiles with range of 800 kilometers by 2017.

"The Agency for Defense Development has proposed the year 2017 as the time frame for the extension of its ballistic missiles' range in a five-year development plan," Yonhap news agency quoted an unnamed government official as saying Wednesday.

“South Korea plans to extend the maximum range of the military’s ballistic missiles from the current 500 Km to 800 Km,” another official said.

The military is "aiming at completing the development of the 800-km ballistic missiles by 2017 and deploying them for combat posture," the official added. Other military officials indicated the development would mean South Korea will be able to hit any place in North Korea from any point of its choosing in the country. South Korea is currently equipped with the ballistic missile Hyunmoo-2B, which has the longest range of 500 km and successfully went through a test-firing in early June.

Missile > Authors > Ballistic > Vishwanath Patil > KOREA(NORTH) > KOREA(SOUTH)

South Korea To Develop 800 Km Ballistic Missiles To Target North’s Nuclear Facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Good! I hope Japan can assist in this paradigm by developing non-nuclear tipped ballistic missiles as well.


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

North korea has some fission bombs.South korea now try to develop their ballistic missile.
In future,they will become a great power in east asia when they combine to one korea.
Good luck.


----------



## Nike

*Hyundai wins contract to design South Korea's second batch of Aegis-equipped KDX-3 destroyers*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
26 May 2016


*Key Points*

Hyundai Heavy Industries is designing South Korea's second batch of KDX-3 ships
Design contract edges the country closer to operating a class of six Aegis-equipped destroyers
South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has awarded a contract to design a second batch of three Sejong Daewang (KDX-3)-class guided-missile destroyers to Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI), the company confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 26 May.




RoKS Sejong Daewang at the Jeju naval base in September 2015. South Korea has awarded a contract to design a second batch of KDX-3 destroyers that will largely be a variant of Sejong Daewang. (Republic of Korea Navy)

The Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) currently operates a fleet of three KDX-3 ships that were commissioned between 2008 and 2012. The first (RoKS _Sejong Dewang_ ) and third (RoKS _Yu Seong-Ryong_ ) vessels in class were built by HHI while the second hull (RoKS _Yulgok Yi I_ ) was constructed by competitor Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME).

http://www.janes.com/article/60681/...cond-batch-of-aegis-equipped-kdx-3-destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*South Korea launches missile test of its own*

South Korea successfully test-launches missile in response to North Korea’s missile test.






South Korea successfully test-launched a missile on Thursday (local time) in response to North Korea’s missile test from a day earlier, the South Korean _Yonhap_ news agency reports.

According to the report, the 800-kilometer missile can reach anywhere in North Korea.

Defense officials in Seoul said the launch could send a warning to North Korea which “is continuing its nuclear and missile development prohibited by the international community”.

"There was a test firing recently of a Hyunmoo-type ballistic missile with a range of 800 km at the Anheung test site of the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) under the wing of the Defense Ministry. It's assessed that it was successful,” one official told _Yonhap_.

Defense Minister Han Min-koo inspected the test, according to the report.

If deployed, the new missile would cover all of North Korea even when fired from the southern region of South Korea, the officials said.

News of the South Korean test comes 24 hours after North Korea test fired a ballistic missile from its launch site at Sinpo, a port city on North Korea's east coast.

The launch came just ahead of a summit meeting between U.S. President Donald Trump and China's President Xi Jinping this week. The two leaders are likely to discuss adding more pressure on the North to drop its arms development.

The launch was the latest in a series of provocations from North Korea. The country *tested a powerful new rocket engine* in mid-March. The test was hailed by North Korean leader Kim Jong-Un as a "new birth" for the nation's rocket industry.

Officials subsequently said North Korea *had conducted* another ballistic missile engine test, this time testing engine technology could possibly be used in an eventual intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM).

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/227825


----------



## Zarvan

*S. Korea succeeds in test of 800 km-range new missile: source*

South Korea has successfully test-launched a new 800-kilometer range ballistic missile that can reach anywhere in North Korea, defense sources said Thursday.

It could send another strong warning message to North Korea, which is continuing its nuclear and missile development in violation of UN Security Council resolutions, they said.





A test-launch of the Hyunmoo-2B missile in 2015 in this file photo. (Yonhap)

"There was a test-firing recently of a Hyunmoo-type ballistic missile with a range of 800 km at the Anheung test site of the Agency for Defense Development under the wing of the Defense Ministry," an informed source said. "It's assessed that it was successful."

Defense Minister Han Min-koo inspected the test, in which the missile met the key requirements of normal blast, flight and the accuracy of hitting a target, added the source.

But the ADD shortened the flight range, however, due to the space limit.

The Ministry of National Defense neither confirmed nor denied the reported success of the test.

"We have been developing a ballistic missile with a range of 800 km and a payload of 500 kilograms in accordance with the missile (development) guideline revised in 2012 between South Korea and the US," the ministry's spokesman Moon Sang-gyun said at a daily press briefing, adding he can't confirm details.

He was referring to Seoul's deal with Washington to extend the range of its ballistic missiles up to 800 km, more than double the previous 300 km, to help counter the North's saber-rattling. The maximum payload remains limited to 500 kg.

Asked about the name of the missile, Moon said it will be given an official one once it's deployed.

It's hard to predict the exact timing of the deployment of the missile still in the development phase, he added.

If deployed, the South's new missile would cover all of North Korea even when fired from a southern region.

Fired from the southern island of Jeju, it is capable of reaching Sinuiju, a North Korean city bordering China.

South Korea's missile inventory includes the Hyunmoo-2A ballistic missile, with a range of more than 300 km, and the Hyunmoo-2B that can fly over 500 km, plus the Hyunmoo-3 cruise missile with a range of 1,000 km.

The news of the successful test came a day after North Korea test-launched another mid-range ballistic missile into the East Sea.

The South's military announced that it will constantly enhance its "deterrence capability" against the North's nuclear and missile programs.

"(We) gravely warn that North Korea's reckless provocation is a path toward the collapse of its regime," the Joint Chiefs of Staff said in a statement. "Our troops maintain a firm posture for an immediate response to any kind of provocation by North Korea."

In 2012, South Korea struck a deal with its ally the US to extend the range of its ballistic missiles to 800 km, more than double the previous 300 km, amid the North's saber-rattling.

The maximum payload remains limited to 500 kilograms. (Yonhap)

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170406000210

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

* South Korea ready to mass-produce new Hyeongung mid-range infantry guided missile *





Hyeongung (Raybolt ) anti-tank missile (с) bemil.chosun.com

The South Korea’s arms procurement agency, Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has declared it is ready to start mass-producing a new Hyeongung mid-range infantry guided missile.

According to procurement agency, on 1 June that the Hyeongung anti-tank missile had passed “quality certification” trials held in late May and that LIG Nex1 will now begin “full-scale mass production” of the system. The trials were carried out by the Ministry of Science and Technology, DAPA, and its associated Defense Agency for Technology and Quality.

The Hyeongung, also named Raybolt, is the first anti-tank guided missile developed and produced by Korean (LIG Nex1) contractors using domestic technology. The Hyeongung can identify and engage a target using its image Infrared Seeker. The missile can operate in two different mode including direct attack and top attack where missile target’s the upper part of an armored vehicle.

South Korea developed the Hyungung to replace 90mm/106mm recoilless rifles and TOW missiles in use by the nation’s troops.

http://defence-blog.com/news/south-...ongung-mid-range-infantry-guided-missile.html


----------



## Deleted

FILE PHOTO: A pair of B-1B Lancer bombers © U.S. Air Force / Reuters

The US and South Korean Air Forces are to hold joint military exercises in the skies over the Korean Peninsula, according to military officials in Seoul.

Two American supersonic B-1B Lancer bombers alongside two South Korean F-15K fighter jets are to hold maneuvers for a few hours during the drills, which are conducted on a regular basis, Yonhap News Agency reported, citing defense officials. 

_“Our Air Force plans to hold a joint drill with two B-1Bs in the sky of the Korean Peninsula today,”_ Lt. Col. Kim Sung-duk, a public relations officer for the South Korean Air Force, stated as cited by the agency. He did not specify the exact time and place of the exercises, nor the tasks that are to be undertaken.

The drills are to include a mock bombing operation at the Pilsung Range in the eastern province of Gangwon, Yonhap reported citing sources.

There has been no confirmation from Washington so far. However, it can come after the end of the mission as potential operations are not discussed for _“security reasons,”_ according the agency citing a US Pacific Air Forces official.

The move comes amid escalating tensions between North Korea and the US following the death of an American student who had been held by Pyongyang for 17 months.

North Korea has conducted dozens of missile trials and tested two nuclear bombs since the beginning of 2016, violating the UN resolutions. Pyongyang consistently threatens to carry out more tests while the Japanese, South Korean and US fleets all conduct naval drills in the region.

Washington and its allies have condemned North Korean tests, urging China to intensify its pressure on North Korea as Beijing is Pyongyang’s sole economic lifeline. Beijing and Moscow – which share land borders with the North – have also expressed their concerns about the situation on the Korean Peninsula, calling all parties to remain calm and level-headed.

In April, the US deployed its Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) anti-missile system in South Korea, aimed at protecting the country from its communist neighbor. The move sparked protests in South Korea, as some citizens see THAAD as an additional motive for North Korea to strike.

Another key player in the region, China, has also been critical of the THAAD deployment, seeing it as threat to its national security.

South Korea’s newly-elected government of President Moon Jae-in, who is critical of THAAD, has launched an environmental impact probe, which could take up to a year and will apparently delay the ongoing deployment of the system.

*Source:* RT (Russia Today)
https://www.rt.com/news/393173-south-korea-us-warplanes-drills/


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201706191054779354-south-korea-missile-interceptor-production/

*South Korean officials have told state news agency Yonhap that Seoul will begin mass production of a new mid-range missile interceptor, the Cheolmae-2, as a crucial part of an expanded missile defense system against their increasingly-belligerent neighbor to the north.*

Cheolmae-2 is a medium-range surface-to-air missile (M-SAM) with hit-to-kill capabilities, meaning it strikes missiles out of the air with missiles of its own. It impressed Korean military observers in a recent test, where it successfully shot down five out of five dummy ballistic missiles. According to Yonhap, the Cheolmae-2 can strike missiles from 12-25 miles in the air, allowing for low-altitude missile interception. 

The interceptors will begin construction later this year, although the exact date has not been released. They will then be deployed sometime in 2019, with a full missile shield intended to be implemented by 2020.

The prototype of the M-SAM (missile) to intercept an enemy's ballistic missile was rated fit for combat operation by meeting all the requirements at a test early this month," a military official told them. This is two months ahead of schedule. 

The missile will be the centerpiece of the Korea Air and Missile Defense System (KAMD), meant to shoot down potential attacks from North Korea. South Korea has set a record high in defense spending to improve their position against their neighbors: $38.7 billion.

But North Korean missile technology is advancing at a faster-than-ever rate, with weekly missile tests consistently ratcheting up the tension between the two Koreas- not to mention other players such as the China, Japan, Russia, and the United States. 

On June 7, new liberal South Korean president Moon Jae-in announced that the ROK would be suspending development of the Terminal High Altitude Air Defense (THAAD) system that the previous government authorized the Americans to build. 

The official reasoning behind the suspension was so that the government can conduct an environmental assessment of the system's deployment, but many suspect that it is a stalling tactic meant to placate China, which has threatened sanctions against Seoul for accepting the system. 

"My order for a probe on THAAD is purely a domestic measure and I want to be clear that it is not about trying to change the existing decision or sending a message to the United States," Moon told US Senator Dick Durbin (D-IL) in late May.

Without the THAAD fully deployed, South Korea's defenses against high-altitude missile strikes is limited. The assessment could take as much as a year, but President Moon said that the THAAD's deployment was not "urgent enough" to bypass such an assessment. A Korean-made high-altitude missile interceptor is under development.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/south-korea-tests-missile-with-warning-to-north/847877
By Alex Jensen

*SEOUL*

South Korean President Moon Jae-in Friday oversaw a missile test, which his office said was “aimed at sending a clear warning against North Korea's repeated provocations.” 

The indigenous missile known as Hyunmoo-2 has an estimated range of 800 meters that covers all of the North, and will be deployed following two more tests.

Having witnessed the launch 200 kilometers (124 miles) southwest of Seoul, Moon said he had “personally confirmed that the people may be at ease” following a series of North Korean missile tests this year alone.

“It will be a key component in our kill chain to counter possible North Korean missile attacks,” the president’s spokesperson told reporters in comments carried by local news agency Yonhap.

Moon has been clear in his desire for dialogue while insisting on the reclusive state’s denuclearization.

The South Korean leader is set to hold a first summit meeting with his U.S. counterpart Donald Trump in Washington next week, with the threat posed by North Korea set to feature high on their agenda.

Seoul’s Joint Chiefs of Staff also said the military is keeping a close watch on the North amid reports that Pyongyang has conducted a further rocket engine test geared towards a possible launch of an intercontinental ballistic missile capable of reaching the U.S. mainland.


----------



## Fafnir

Hindustani78 said:


> http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/south-korea-tests-missile-with-warning-to-north/847877
> By Alex Jensen
> 
> *SEOUL*
> 
> South Korean President Moon Jae-in Friday oversaw a missile test, which his office said was “aimed at sending a clear warning against North Korea's repeated provocations.”
> 
> The indigenous missile known as Hyunmoo-2 has an estimated range of 800 meters that covers all of the North, and will be deployed following two more tests.
> 
> Having witnessed the launch 200 kilometers (124 miles) southwest of Seoul, Moon said he had “personally confirmed that the people may be at ease” following a series of North Korean missile tests this year alone.
> 
> “It will be a key component in our kill chain to counter possible North Korean missile attacks,” the president’s spokesperson told reporters in comments carried by local news agency Yonhap.
> 
> Moon has been clear in his desire for dialogue while insisting on the reclusive state’s denuclearization.
> 
> The South Korean leader is set to hold a first summit meeting with his U.S. counterpart Donald Trump in Washington next week, with the threat posed by North Korea set to feature high on their agenda.
> 
> Seoul’s Joint Chiefs of Staff also said the military is keeping a close watch on the North amid reports that Pyongyang has conducted a further rocket engine test geared towards a possible launch of an intercontinental ballistic missile capable of reaching the U.S. mainland.


Ahhh..you do know that pictures not the rok hyunmoo-2c...right?,in fact the missile in the picture looks like it could be the pak shaheen 2/3.
Anyway heres a pic of the launch of the 2c,whats interesting is the missile has a small set of fins added on the upper part of the airframe,so we might be looking at a terminally guided warhead on this extended range version,very interesting tho still not quite as cool as the dprk missiles or their testing it must be said.


----------



## F-22Raptor

U.S. Forces Korea (USFK) purportedly deployed over ten Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missiles (JASSM) at Kunsan Air Base, located west of Gunsan City in North Jeolla Province, around 180 kilometers south of Seoul,according to South Korean media reports.

Multiple defense sources confirmed on Monday that the long-range precision-guided missiles have been deployed and that U.S. forces are planning to conduct a JASSM live-fire exercise in the event of a sixth North Korean nuclear test. “To my knowledge, the USFK considers making public a live-fire drill involving the JASSM in case North Korea carries out another strategic provocation, such as a sixth nuclear test,” a source told _Yonhap_news agency.

The Lockheed Martin AGM-158 JASSM stand-off cruise missile is a long-range, radar-evading cruise missile designed to destroy hostile air defenses and high value, well defended, fixed and relocatable targets while keeping aircraft safely out of range from hostile air defense systems. Armed with a penetrator/blast fragmentation warhead, the operational range of the missile is estimated at over 370 kilometers (230 miles).

According to Lockheed Martin, the missile’s “stealthy airframe makes it extremely difficult to defeat.” JASSM has so far been integrated on the B-1B, B-2A, B-52H, F-16, and F-15E. It is unclear what variant of the JASSM has been deployed to Kunsan Air Base. A new missile variant, the Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile – Extended Range (JASSM-ER) has more than two-and-a-half times the operational range of the baseline JASSM and is purportedly capable of engaging targets up to 1,000 kilometers (620 miles) away.

South Korea and the United States have been stepping up their precision strike capabilities over the last years as part of a strategy to deter North Korean military action, known as the Korea Massive Punishment & Retaliation (KMPR) plan. As I explained elsewhere:

_In the event of a North Korean nuclear attack (or even signs of preparations for one), KMPR specifically calls for surgical strikes against key leadership figures of the communist regime and military infrastructure with the missiles part of a so-called kill chain consisting of integrated information, surveillance, and strike systems, as well as the Korea Air and Missile Defense (KAMD) system._

JASSM will be an integral part of the kill chain, next to indigenous South Korean weapons systems. As Ireported last Friday, South Korea recently tested a new land-launched ballistic missile with an estimated range of 800 kilometers. The new missile, likely to be designated the Hyunmoo 2c, will be operational at the end of the year.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/06/us-deploys-10-long-range-air-to-ground-missiles-to-south-korea/


----------



## F-22Raptor

JOINT BASE PEARL HARBOR-HICKAM, Hawaii, July 8, 2017 — As part of the continuing demonstration of the U.S. commitment to its allies against the growing threat from North Korea's ballistic missile and nuclear programs, two U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancer bombers from Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, conducted a 10-hour sequenced bilateral mission yesterday with South Korean and Japanese fighter jets.

The mission is in response to a series of increasingly escalatory actions by North Korea, including the July 3 launch of an intercontinental ballistic missile, officials said.

"North Korea's actions are a threat to our allies, partners and homeland," said Air Force Gen. Terrence J. O'Shaughnessy, Pacific Air Forces commander. "Let me be clear, if called upon we are trained, equipped and ready to unleash the full lethal capability of our allied air forces."

The B-1B's flew to the Korean Peninsula, where they were joined by South Korean F-15 fighter jets and U.S. Air Force F-16 fighters. The B-1B's practiced attack capabilities by releasing inert weapons at the Pilsung Range.

*Preserving Region's Security*

"U.S. bombers and Republic of Korea fighters are just two of many lethal military options at our disposal," said Air Force Lt. Gen. Thomas W. Bergeson, U.S. Forces Korea deputy commander. The mission clearly demonstrates that the U.S.-South Korea alliance remains prepared to use the full range of capabilities to defend and to preserve the security of the Korean Peninsula and region, he added.

En route back to Guam, the B-1B's flew and integrated with Japan Air Self-Defense Force F-2 fighter jets over the East China Sea.

"The U.S.-Japan alliance and the relationship between our militaries are stronger than they have ever been," said Air Force Lt. Gen. Jerry P. Martinez, U.S. Forces Japan commander. "We continue to train with our Japanese allies to ensure we are ready to defend ourselves from attack."

U.S. Pacific Command maintains flexible bomber and jet fighter capabilities in the Indo-Asia-Pacific theater, retaining the ability to quickly respond to any regional threat to defend the U.S. homeland and in support of U.S. allies, officials said.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1241239/


----------



## skyhigh88

*S. Korea making progress in advanced radar development for fighters*
Published on Jul 13, 2017
*




*
South Korea's military has unveiled the prototype of a new radar that will be used in the nation's indigenous fighter jet -- the KF-X.

*Developers are confident the radar will be fully developed by 2022.*

*This is a prototype of the AESA radar.*

The radar is considered the eyes and ears of a fighter jet and the AESA is one of four key components used in the development of South Korea's indigenous fighter jet project known as the KF-X.

*The AESA radar can detect enemy forces both in the air and on the ground and has a detection radius of 60 degrees on all sides.*

It's equipped with one thousand antennas that can project a beam to instantly detect numerous enemy targets in a split second. "The AESA radar is being developed with homegrown technology ...and if everything goes as planned the radar will be installed in the KF-X fighter jets by 2022."

*The prototype was jointly made by South Korea's Agency for Defense Development and Hanwha Systems* and it'll be put through rigorous testing before building the final product. 

South Korea is taking charge of the development as U.S. declined to transfer key technologies needed for the fighter jet. ""The basic design of the prototype was made in last November and it only took four months to develop the module. We believe our technology for the fighter jet radar can compete with global powerhouses." 

The KF-X project will start mass production in 2026 and is scheduled to produce 120 4.5-generation fighters to replace South Korea's aging fleet of F-4's and F-5's.

Kim Hyun-bin, Arirang News.


----------



## Hindustani78

Hyunmoo Surface to Surface Missile


----------



## Hindustani78

K-1 Tank, South Korean Military , Paju South Korea


----------



## yavar

*Raw video South Korea Hyunmoo-2C ballistic missile Test کره جنوبی تست موشک بالستیک هیونوو-۲ سی*


----------



## ashok321

No, We Cannot Shoot Down North Korea’s Missiles

*The number one reason we don’t shoot *down North Korea’s missiles is that we cannot.

Officials like to reassure their publics about our defense to these missiles. Japanese Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga told his nation after last week’s test, “We didn’t intercept it because no damage to Japanese territory was expected.”

That is half true. The missile did not pose a serious threat. It flew over the Japanese island of Hokkaido, landing 3700 km (2300 miles) from its launch point near North Korea’s capital of Pyongyang.

*The key word here is “over.” Like way over. Like 770 kilometers (475 miles) over Japan at the apogee of its flight path. Neither Japan nor the United States could have intercepted the missile. None of the theater ballistic missile defense weapons in existence can reach that high. It is hundreds of kilometers too high for the Aegis interceptors deployed on Navy ships off Japan. Even higher for the THAAD systems in South Korea and Guam. Way too high for the Patriot systems in Japan, which engage largely within the atmosphere.*

All of these are basically designed to hit a missile in the post-mid-course or terminal phase, when it is on its way down, coming more or less straight at the defending system. Patriot is meant to protect relatively small areas such as ports or air bases; THAADdefends a larger area; the advanced Aegis system theoretically could defend thousands of square kilometers.

*But could we intercept before the missile climbed that high? There is almost no chance of hitting a North Korean missile on its way up unless an Aegis ship was deployed very close to the launch point, perhaps in North Korean waters. Even then, it would have to chase the missile, a race it is unlikely to win. In the only one or two minutes of warning time any system would have, the probability of a successful engagement drops close to zero.*

“When over Japan, they are too high to reach,” tweeted astronomer Jonathan McDowell, in between tracking the end of the Cassini mission. “You’d have to put the Aegis right off NKcoast to have a chance.”

“It’s actually virtually impossible to shoot down a missile on the way up,” adds Gerry Doyle, deputy business editor for Asia at _The New York Times_._ “_Midcourse or terminal are the only places you have a shot.” That would mean for a test missile shot towards Guam, THAAD would have a chance to engage, though it has only been tested once against a missile of this range. For the test flights over Japan that would mean the only engagements possible are to the east of Japan, when the missile was on its way down. But there is little reason and huge logistical difficulties in having U.S. Aegis destroyers and cruisers loiter in the ocean there, waiting for a possible test launch.

*Related: Why Didn’t the US Shoot Down That North Korean Missile?
Related: The Technology Race to Build — or Stop — North Korea’s Nuclear Missiles*

Trying to use missiles from Aegis ships “would be a highly demanding task and entail a significant amount of guesswork, as the ships would have to be in the right place at the right time to stop a test at sea,” explains Kingston Reif of the Arms Control Association. And that is if the systems worked as advertised. None of the theater systems have been tested under the stressful conditions of a real-world exchange. THAAD, Patriot and especially Aegis, have done fairly well in tests, but these have been tests designed for success, simplified, carefully staged and using mostly short-range targets. Aegis has only been tested once against an intermediate-range target says Reif, one of the leading experts on U.S. missile defense programs.

What about our long-range defenses, the Ground-Based Midcourse Defense, or GMD, interceptors based in Alaska and California? There the test record is even worse. Even under ideal conditions, where the defenders knew the time, direction and trajectory of the test target and all the details of its shape, temperature, etc., this system has only hit its target half of the time.

“The success rate of the GMD systems in flight intercept tests has been dismal,” says former director of operational testing for the Pentagon, Philip Coyle. Our chances of intercepting a threat missile, even under ideal conditions, are basically “as good as a coin toss,” admits the former head of the Missile Defense Agency, retired Lt. Gen. Trey Obering.

Yet, reporters routinely use words like “shield” and “dome” to describe our supposed capability, giving us a false sense of security. Officials make the matter worse with exaggerated, if carefully constructed, claims. “The United States military can defend against a limited North Korea attack on Seoul, Japan and the United States,” said Chairman of the Joint Chiefs, General Joseph Dunford at the annual Aspen Security Forum in July.

Is this true? It depends what you mean by the word “limited.”

If North Korea cooperated and shot their new intercontinental ballistic missile, the Hwasong-14, at the United States with adequate warning so that we could prepare, and if the warhead looked pretty much like we expect it to look, and if they only shot one, and if they did not try to spoof the defense with decoys that looked like the warhead, or block the defense with low-power jammers, or hide the warhead in a cloud of chaff, or blind the defense by attacking the vulnerable radars, then, maybe this is true. The United States might have a 50-50 chance of hitting such a missile. If we had time to fire four or five interceptors, then the odds could go up.

But North Korea is unlikely to cooperate. It will do everything possible to suppress the defenses. The 1999 National Intelligence Estimate of the Ballistic Threat to the United States noted that any country capable of testing a long-range ballistic missile would “rely initially on readily available technology – including separating RVs [reentry vehicles], spin-stabilized RVs, RV reorientation, radar absorbing material, booster fragmentation, low-power jammers, chaff, and simple (balloon) decoys – to develop penetration aids and countermeasures.”

Our anti-missile systems have never been realistically tested against any of these simple countermeasures. This is one reason that the Pentagon’s current director of operational testing is much more cautious in his assessments than missile defense program officials. “GMD has demonstrate a limited capability to defend the U.S. Homeland from small numbers of simple intermediate-range or intercontinental ballistic missile threats launched from North Korea or Iran,” he reports. Moreover, it is impossible, he says, to “quantitatively assess GMD performance due to lack of ground tests” and “the reliability and availability of the operational GBI’s [Ground-Based Interceptors] is low, and the MDA continues to discover new failure modes during testing.” 

Yet, we have spent $40 billion on the GMD system and over $320 billion on scores of missile defense systems over the past few decades. You have to wonder exactly what these tests are for: give the troops the protection they need or give the contractors the next program payment?

There is no need to rely on the word of missile defense boosters, or, for that matter, trust the analysis of jaded missile defense critics. We could stop testing for success and begin testing for actual performance, with “red team – blue team” tests, for example, to simulate a determined foe. We could also order an objective scientific assessment. For example, the American Physical Society could conduct a thorough examination of the feasibility and capability of kinetic missile defense weapons, just as they did for directed-energy weapons in 1987. That study popped the balloon of false claims about these weapons, the original basis for the “Star Wars” program begun by the Reagan administration, concluding that it would be decades before we would know if such weapons were even feasible.

*North Korea’s ballistic missile threat is real. We need to know if our missile defenses are for real*.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Put it here, since there is no dedicated thread covering the south Korean space program (and me am not going to open a new one if not made a sticky one)...


*KSLV-II TLV Vs Unha-9*

A first launch for the new Unha-9 seems imminent, as South Korea's KARI also just announced the first test launch of its pilot launcher, south Korean equivalent of the Hwasong-12/14, the two stages KSLV-II TLV with a diameter of 2.6 meters and total length of 26 meters, and powered by a single-chamber 75 ton-force engine for October 2018.
The next south Korean launcher, the KSLV-2-III to be launched no earlier than December 2019 will be powered by four 75 ton-force engines, developping a liftoff thrust of 300 ton-force similar to the Unha-9, powered by four 80 ton-force Paektusan-1 engines.







Spoiler: Links and video



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a25d39e6c54acf21f5ab8e91181537b6
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWb9UQ2V4AE5Y7X.jpg
https://twitter.com/kari2030/status/965737921843113984

2018.02.18

The first test launch of the Korean launch vehicle, which was originally developed after the launch of the Naro LV, is scheduled for October this year.

The lower part of the rocket with the moving gimballed engine was assembled with the first stage.

Inside the rocket, every electronic equipments have also been connected.

The rocket is 2.6 meters in diameter and 26 meters in length.

This completes the assembly of the first test LV with the 75-ton thrust engine.

The rocket, which has been assembled, is standing up for the ground static test, and it will be the first test launched in October.

We are developing the next South Korean launch vehicle, with a first stage thrust of 300 tons.

http://news.kbs.co.kr/news/view.do?ncd=3607352&ref=D


▲ South Korea pilot launcher KSLV-II TLV. 19 Feb 2018










Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBuwF2kHgwY



▲ KSLV-II TLV undergoing ground static tests. Published on Mar 27, 2018








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDgh2fizzMo



▲ More static tests of the 75ton-force engine. Published on Mar 29, 2018








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAVvPr_n6Tc



▲ KSLV-II TLV undergoing payload fairings (with a diameter of 2.6 meters) separation tests. Published on Mar 29, 2018

All seems going smoothly as scheduled, and God speed for this October! (Unha-9 Vs KSLV-II TLV)


----------



## Dai Toruko

Galactic Penguin SST said:


>



Any ideas or proposals for the reunification of Korea?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Dai Toruko said:


> Any ideas or proposals for the reunification of Korea?



This is as old as the Cold War itself:


*"*_
*Policies for Korea’s Reunification*

*Kim Jong Il* made public a work, titled, *Let Us Carry Out the Great Comrade Kim Il Sung’s Instructions for National Reunification*, on August 4, 1997.

In the work he defined the three principles of independence, peaceful reunification and great national unity, the 10-point programme of the great unity of the whole nation and the plan for founding the Democratic Federal Republic of Koryo as the three charters for national reunification.

*Three Principles of National Reunification*

In May 1972, President *Kim Il Sung* received in Pyongyang the south Korean delegates to the high-level political talks between north and south Korea.

In his talks with them, he said: “The three principles of realizing independent reunification without outside interference, achieving great national unity by transcending differences in ideas, ideals and systems, and reunifying the divided land by peaceful means without recourse to armed force, are the starting point of and the basis for the solution of our reunification question.”

*Plan for the Founding of the Democratic Federal Republic of Koryo*

President *Kim Il Sung* advanced a plan for founding the Democratic Federal Republic of Koryo at the Sixth Congress of the Workers’ Party of Korea in October 1980.

He stated that the most realistic and reasonable way to reunify the country independently, peacefully and on the principle of great national unity was to found a federal republic through the establishment of a unified national government on condition that the north and the south recognize and tolerate each other’s ideas and social system, a government in which the two sides are represented on an equal footing and under which they exercise regional autonomy respectively with equal rights and duties.

He recommended that in the unified state of a federal type a supreme national federal assembly should be formed with an equal number of representatives from north and south and an appropriate number of representatives of overseas nationals and that this assembly should organize a federal standing committee to guide the regional governments of the north and south and to administer all affairs of the federal state.

He added that it would be a good idea to call the federal state the Democratic Federal Republic of Koryo, after a unified state that once existed in Korea and is well known to the world, and that such a name would also serve to reflect the common political aspirations of the north and south for democracy.

The DFRK should be a neutral country which does not participate in any political, military alliance or bloc. As a unified state, embracing the whole of the territory and people of the country, it should pursue a policy which agrees with the fundamental interests and demands of the entire Korean people.

*10-Point Programme of the Great Unity of the Whole Nation for the Reunification of the Country*

On April 6, 1993 President *Kim Il Sung* published the 10-Point Programme of the Great Unity of the Whole Nation for the Reunification of the Country at the Fifth Session of the Ninth Supreme People’s Assembly. It is as follows:

1. A unified state, independent, peaceful and neutral, should be founded through the great unity of the whole nation.

2. Unity should be based on patriotism and the spirit of national independence.

3. Unity should be achieved on the principle of promoting co-existence, co-prosperity and common interests and subordinating everything to the cause of national reunification.

4. All political disputes that foment division and confrontation between fellow countrymen should be ended and unity should be achieved.

5. The fear of invasion from both south and north, and the ideas of prevailing over communism and communization should be dispelled, and north and south should believe in each other and unite.

6. The north and south should value democracy and join hands on the road to national reunification, without rejecting each other because of differences in ideals and principles.

7. The north and south should protect the material and spiritual wealth of individuals and organizations and encourage their use for the promotion of great national unity.

8. Understanding, trust and unity should be built up across the nation through contact, exchange visits and dialogue.

9. The whole nation, north, south and overseas, should strengthen its solidarity for the sake of national reunification.

10. Those who have contributed to the great unity of the nation and to the cause of national reunification should be honoured.

* * *

*Kim Jong Il* made public a work, titled, *Let Us Reunify the Country Independently and Peacefully Through the Great Unity of the Entire Nation*, on April 18, 1998.

In the work he advanced the five-point policy for the great national unity: great national unity must be based thoroughly on the principle of national independence; the entire nation must unite under the banner of patriotism, the banner of national reunification; the north and the south must improve their relations; the north and the south must reject domination and interference of the foreign force and fight against the traitors to the nation, the anti-reunification forces, who are in collusion with the foreign forces; and all the Koreans in the north, south and abroad must visit one another, hold contacts, promote dialogue and strengthen solidarity. This is a development of President *Kim Il Sung*’s idea on great national unity as required by the developing realities. 


http://www.naenara.com.kp/en/politics/?unification+1

*,,*​​_*"*_
*North Korea proposed creating neutral state in 1987: declassified dossier *

2018/03/3

In the late 1980s, North Korea proposed creating a neutral state on the Korean Peninsula that could serve as a buffer zone in the region, declassified diplomatic documents showed Friday.

Then Soviet Union leader Mikhail Gorbachev delivered North Korea 's secret proposal to then U.S. President Ronald Reagan during their summit in Washington on Dec. 9, 1987, according to the documents disclosed by the foreign ministry.

Under the plan, North Korea wanted to create a federation-style republic consisting of two different governments representing the two Koreas and declare it as a neutral state that could serve as a regional buffer zone, the documents said.

North Korea also called for the two Koreas to sign a nonaggression treaty and replace the current armistice with a peace treaty, while suggesting the new entity would join the United Nations under a single name.

In addition, Pyongyang sought to scrap all agreements or treaties reached with third parties deemed to be running counter to their pursuit of reunification, a demand interpreted as a way to put pressure on Seoul to walk away from its mutual defense treaty with the U.S.

North Korea suggested the two Koreas reduce the number of their respective troops to fewer than 100,000 as a step toward building a peace mood and called for the withdrawal of any nuclear weapons and foreign troops from the peninsula, apparently targeting U.S. troops stationed in South Korea.

The North's proposals decades ago are catching attention at a time when the two Koreas are poised to have what will be their third inter-Korean summit in late April to discuss ways to improve their bilateral relations long frayed by North Korea's continued missile and nuclear tests.

The two Koreas technically remain in a state of war as the 1950-53 Korean War ended in a truce, not in a peace treaty.

According to a wire sent from the then South Korean ambassador to Seoul's headquarters dated Dec. 14, 1987, Gorbachev asked Colin Powell, Reagan's security adviser, whether he reviewed the North Korea's proposals. Powell said he would review them soon and expressed hope for the issue to remain secret, the document stated.

Washington later said that is a matter that South Korea should deal with, calling the proposals unrealistic unless North Korea shows a willingness to establish trust.

It also mentioned the resumption of inter-Korean talks as a precondition for paving the way for peaceful coexistence of the two Koreas on the peninsula, calling for both Washington and Moscow to take mutually balanced measures to ease tensions in the region, the documents said. 


http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/northkorea/2018/03/29/0401000000AEN20180329006200315.html
*,,*​​_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*[KARI] South Korean launch vehicle engine CG*

A CGI video of the South Korean launch vehicle engine that can be examined in detail.
The configuration of the liquid engine used in the South Korean launch vehicle is displayed including the ignition phase.








Spoiler: Link



http://
[KARI] 한국형발사체 엔진 CG
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYG93PV9fHg



▲ South Korean KSLV-2-III launch vehicle engine CG. Published on Jul 3, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlohanAkua

Seems work on KAI's KF-X project is coming along (courtesy of Google Translate): 

"Korea Aerospace Industries is the final model of the next Korean fighter (KF-X) which was revealed to the experts through the Korea Military Technology Society seminar held recently in Jeju Island. All of the development teams completed seven model development processes to produce the final model C109. The end of the wind tunnel test and the final model means that the internal design has been completed. / Photo provided by Dipants Times Korea

The Korean fighter aircraft (KF-X) development project will be in full swing and the final shape of the aircraft will be revealed at the end of this month. 

The Defense Agency and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will release the KF-X final model and AESA radar tentative on 29th. The design type name of the KF-X final model is C-109. The development team is known to have completed the design of the final model C 109 in two and a half years by conducting a wind tunnel test based on the basic data handed down from the Defense Science Research Institute (ADD) and producing a new model every six months. 

The fact that the final model has been completed means that not only has the wind speed laboratory tested the maximum speed of the gas and the stability of the gas in each flight environment, but also that the internal design has been completed. The C109 exterior identification point, which was recently presented at the Korea Military Technology Society Seminar held in Jeju Island, is the addition of the Active Pia Identification Device (AIFF) near the refueling station just before the pilot's seat. It is interpreted as a signal that specific functions have begun to be installed. KF-X development has been proceeding somewhat faster than expected, even in difficult conditions such as rejection of core technology transfer by US and disagreement inside Indonesia which is a joint development partner. 

The airframe is larger than the original design and the weight is increased. = When the development team first started to design the basic shape, the model was C103. The National Defense Science Institute was a gas designed by detailed simulation at the stage of exploration and development and was designed by computer simulation without actual modeling or wind tunnel test. From ADD, the development team, which received three basic drawings, including C103 and C104, made a direct reduction model from the C105 experimental gas and entered the wind tunnel test. After the test, the size of the airframe increased and the total take-off weight increased. 

From the third wind tunnel test model C107, the length of the gas was increased by about 1 m from the initial design. The take-off weight of the final model C109 after wind tunnel test is 25,855 kg. It is more than a medium-sized fighter, not alittle over 20,000 kg, which was mentioned at the beginning of development. The F-18A / B Hornet has a maximum take-off weight of 24,000 kg and the F-18E / F Super Hornet is twenty-nine thousand kilograms. 

There is no bad reputation for giving up the miniaturization because there is no technology, but it is expected to show its ability as a multi-purpose fighter capable of performing various functions such as air-to-air, air-to-ground, and engineering. It is rated at least two steps ahead of the Air Force's current flagship F-16 fighter. Stealth capabilities and AESA radar's ability to function can increase your attack power even further. 

Hidden meaning of the completion of the final model = The test made in the large wind tunnel laboratory by making the miniature model test the maximum speed, the gas stability and motility at high speed and low speed, the thrust receiving the main wing and the tail wing according to the shape. This experiment determined the position of the engine and the shape of the inside and outside of the air intake. In the wind tunnel tests of each model, the detail changes were numerous, but the development team changed into the five-scale reduction model and produced the final model. An official from the development team said, "Basically, all internal and external designs including radar, avionics and engines, as well as various armed mounts, have been completed in the first place." 

Remaining Schedule = Even if the final model came out, the wind tunnel experiment will continue. "A wind tunnel experimentfrom now on is another dimension," an official from the Korea-based fighter business development team said. "We will accumulate various data necessary for actual flight and use it for automatic computer control." The first AESA radar to be completed and the integration of various aviation equipment is also in the track. Even though the basic design is over, this game is starting now. Indonesia, which was uncertain as to whether it would continue to do business, has recently reaffirmed its principle that a joint development project with Korea is needed at the Cabinet meeting. Indonesia is participating in joint development by investing 20% ??of total project cost and purchasing 60 units. The development team will begin detailed design (CDR) work from the second half as soon as possible. It is several months earlier than the original schedule. KF-X is scheduled for release in 2021 and the first flight in 2022." 

(There's a link, but seems there was an error for posting it)

Also indigenous ASEA (Jane's 360): 

"South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has signalled progression in its programme to develop an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar system in collaboration with local industry.

DAPA said in a statement on 31 May that its radar programme – intended to support the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft – has completed a two-year preliminary design phase and will now move to the critical design stage before a design review in May 2019.

Following the design review, DAPA hopes to produce a pilot prototype in 2020, which will be installed on early prototypes of the KFX from 2022. After several years of trials, DAPA aims to start initial production of both the aircraft and its AESA radar from the mid-2020s.

Under a KRW360 billion (USD334 million) contract awarded in mid-2016, the AESA development programme is led by Hanwha Systems, which is collaborating with the Agency for Defense Development (ADD), a DAPA subsidiary. Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), as lead developer of the KFX, is also involved in the programme.

KAI has previously outlined a target to produce about 250 twin-engine KFX fighter aircraft to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force’s (RoKAF’s) F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft and, ultimately, its F-16 Fighting Falcon platforms. KAI also expects to export several hundred KFX fighters."


----------



## trishna_amṛta

skyhigh88 said:


> *S. Korea making progress in advanced radar development for fighters*
> Published on Jul 13, 2017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> South Korea's military has unveiled the prototype of a new radar that will be used in the nation's indigenous fighter jet -- the KF-X.
> 
> *Developers are confident the radar will be fully developed by 2022.*
> 
> *This is a prototype of the AESA radar.*
> 
> The radar is considered the eyes and ears of a fighter jet and the AESA is one of four key components used in the development of South Korea's indigenous fighter jet project known as the KF-X.



Anybody know what semiconductor material in use for the RF amplifier of this radar? (GaN or GaAs)?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Wreck of Russian Armored Cruiser Dmitrii Donskoi Discovered*


*Russian 'treasure ship' that sank 113 years ago found off South Korean island [PHOTOS] *

July 19, 2018 09:53

A Russian battleship that sank 113 years ago in waters off South Korea's Ulleung Island ― allegedly carrying tons of gold coins and bars ― has been located.

The rusty hull of the Dmitri Donskoii was found on the seabed a kilometer from the island's Jeodong-ri and 434 meters underwater, said Shinil Group, a South Korean company which has endeavored to find the ship for years.

"We found the body of the Dmitrii Donskoi 434 meters deep in seas 1.3 kilometers off Ulleung Island at around 9:50 a.m., Sunday," Shinil Group said.

The vessel's shape and details were "confirmed to be identical with the Dmitri Donskoii," the company said. It inspected the wreckage with two manned submarines on Saturday.

At the time of discovery, the bow of the ship was 430 meters deep, with its stern heading toward the surface 380 meters deep.

"The body of the ship was severely damaged by shelling, with its stern almost broken, and yet the ship's deck and sides are well preserved," the company said.

The Russian military reportedly used the battleship during the Russia-Japan war in the early 1900s. It sank in 1905.

Rumors have it that the ship went down with 5,500 boxes of gold coins and bars that would now be worth 150 trillion won ($133.4 billion). It's unknown if the precious metal is in the wreckage.

"We are working to lift the wreckage," a Shinil official said. "We will also take a step to clear legal issues with respect to ownership of the wreckage." 


































Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JsXIlGyicQ



▲ Russian ship 'Dmitri Donskoii' discovered in waters off Korea's Ulleung-do Island after 113 years. Published on Jul 17, 2018


https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2018/07/281_252402.html


*'Treasure ship' claim raises eyebrows in South Korea*

July 19, 2018 

SEOUL (Reuters) - A South Korean company’s claims that it has discovered the wreck of a Russian warship containing $130 billion in gold “treasure” off South Korea has been met with scepticism from researchers and regulators in Seoul. 

Shinil Group, which was established last month, said on Tuesday it had discovered the wreck of the Dmitrii Donskoi, a Russian armored cruiser built in the 1880s and sunk in 1905 after battling Japanese warships.

The company said the ship held 150 trillion won ($130 billion) in gold and it would provide evidence next week to support its claim. It was the “only entity in the world” to have discovered the ship, it said in a statement.

The release was accompanied by photos and video of a wreck, including a section that appeared to show the ship’s name. It said the search team included experts from Britain, Canada and South Korea.

“We believe there are gold boxes, and it’s historically proven,” company spokesman Park Sung-jin told Reuters. “The boxes were very tightly lashed, indicating there are really precious stuff inside.”

The announcement though was disputed by the government-run Korea Institute of Ocean Science and Technology (KIOST), which told South Korean media that it discovered the wreck in 2003.

The institute did not respond to a request for comment, but its website showed photos dated from 2007 of what it said was the wreck, along with maps of its general location.

A South Korean construction company has also laid claim to being the first to discover the Russian warship, South Korean media said.

Some academics have cast doubt on past reports that the ship is laden with treasure. South Korean financial regulators also cautioned against investing in treasure hunting ventures.

Shinil Group’s Park said KIOST’s claim to have found the wreck was “fraudulent” and that the existence of gold is backed up by historical records.

He said the company will unveil details about what it has found in the boxes at a press conference next week, and it plans to contract a Chinese salvage company to recover the wreck.

Adding further confusion, Park said a website under Shinil Group’s name and including its contact information was not affiliated with the group.

The website described a newly launched “Donskoi International” crypto currency exchange as linked to the find. The website said it would “share profits” from the Russian wreck with the public by handing out its virtual currency to anyone who signed up to use the exchange. It promised additional coins to those who helped sign up others.

Park said Shinil Group’s intention was to donate 10 percent of the treasure to South Korean President Moon Jae-in’s job creation efforts, as well as to inter-Korean development projects with North Korea.

South Korea’s Financial Supervisory Services on Wednesday warned against “overheated” investment.

“Investors need to be cautious as it’s possible they could suffer massive losses if they bank on rumors without concrete facts regarding the recovery of a treasure ship,” the regulator said in a statement.

A spokesperson for South Korea’s Ministry of Oceans and Fisheries said ownership of a wreck would be determined after consultation by a number of agencies, including the coast guard and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and would require a monetary deposit by the company.

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs said it had not discussed the issue with Moscow.

Yevgeny Zhuravlev, head of Vladivostok’s military history museum on the Pacific Fleet, said under international maritime law the cruiser belongs to Russia.

“A war vessel is the territory of the state whose flag it bears regardless of the waters it is in. This status does not change even after it sinks. Any works on board the newly discovered Dmitry Donskoy should be agreed with the Russian side,” he said.

He expressed scepticism that there was a large batch of gold on board, saying there would have been no point in risking transporting valuable cargo by sea with war with Japan looming on the horizon.

“It was obvious war with the Japanese fleet was inevitable. If it was necessary to deliver a batch of gold to Vladivostok, then it was much safer to do it by land.” 


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-raises-eyebrows-in-south-korea-idUSKBN1K91OM

*On This Day In History: Battle of Tsushima Was Fought- On May 27, 1905*

May 27, 2016 

On May 27, 1905, the Battle of Tsushima known as the “Sea of Japan Naval Battle” took place and was the major battle between Russia and Japan during the Russo-Japanese War (1904 – 1905).

This was naval history's only significant sea battle fought by modern steel battleship fleets, the first naval battle, in which wireless telegraphy (radio) played a critically important role, it has been characterized as the "dying echo of the old era – for the last time in the history of naval warfare ships of the line of a beaten fleet surrendered on the high seas."

The battle was localized in the Tsushima Strait between Korea and southern Japan. In this battle the Japanese fleet under Admiral Togo Heihachiro destroyed two-thirds of the Russian fleet, under Admiral Zinovy Rozhestvensky, which had traveled over 18,000 nautical miles (33,000 km) to reach the Far East.

"The battle of Tsu-shima is by far the greatest and the most important naval event since Trafalgar", Sir George Sydenham Clarke, a British Army officer and colonial administrator, wrote in London in 1906.

Both sides participating in the battle, had early wireless telegraphy, the Russians were using German sets; however, they had difficulties in using and maintain them. The Japanese, on the other hand, used their own equipment and it was their advantage.

Several decades later, historian Edmund Morris agreed with this opinion. The destruction of the Russian navy caused a bitter reaction from the Russian public, which induced a peace treaty in September 1905 without any further battles.









Spoiler: Links



http://www.ancientpages.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/battleoftsushima1.jpg
http://
http://www.ancientpages.com/2016/05...battle-of-tsushima-was-fought-on-may-27-1905/



▲ Battle of Tsushima 








Spoiler: Links



http://www.ancientpages.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/battleoftsushima2.jpg
http://
http://www.ancientpages.com/2016/05...battle-of-tsushima-was-fought-on-may-27-1905/



▲ Battle of Tsushima 









Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ink4S1adrhw



▲ [World of Warships] Naval Legends: Battle of Tsushima. Published on Jul 17, 2015







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=3ac517710d44db4c03b86e10b3e0c092
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ink4S1adrhw



▲ [World of Warships] Naval Legends: Battle of Tsushima. Screen capture of Battle result. Published on Jul 17, 2015






*Milestone: Pre-WWI Nipponese neuroscience research*

Japanese ophthalmologist Tatsuji Inouye who created the first relatively accurate map of the primary visual cortex; the map was based on his correlational observations of visual field defects following penetrating injuries to the occipital cortex during the Russo-Japanese war of 1904.







Spoiler: Links



http://photocdn.sohu.com/20150818/mp27846997_1439871888091_5.jpeg
http://
http://health.sohu.com/20150817/n419145555.shtml



▲ Japanese ophthalmologist Tatsuji Inouye created the first relatively accurate map of the primary visual cortex.







Spoiler: Links



http://pic4.zhimg.com/70/1c4e19d57a6a16bf6789e2bfa5b6af77_b.jpg
http://
http://daily.zhihu.com/story/4827436



▲ Die Sehstoerungen bei Schussverletzungen der kortikalen Sehsphaere, von Dr. Tatsuji Inouye aus Tokyo, 1909.

_Mapping the Visual Cortex

The first steps in the mapping of the visual cortex came about through the tragic circumstances of war. In the Russo-Japanese War of 1905, many Japanese soldiers sustained bullet wounds that penetrated through the posterior part of their brains. Because of the higher muzzle velocity and the smaller bullet size of rifles developed in the late nineteenth century, these weapons tended to produce more localized brain injuries than were inflicted in earlier wars, and improved care of the wounded also resulted in higher rates of survival. Many of the wounded soldiers were partially blinded by these injuries, and Tatsuji Inouye, an ophthalmologist, was asked by the Japanese government to evaluate the extent of their blindness as a means to determine their pension benefits. Inouye found that the parts of the visual field in which these soldiers were blind corresponded to the locations of their brain injuries as determined by the sites of the bullet's entry and exit through the head.
By combining the visual field deficits from different soldiers he was able to deduce the topographic organization of the primary visual cortex. Inouye's map revealed that much more cortex was devoted to the representation of the central part of the retina than to the periphery. This is the portion of the retina with the highest acuity, and it is our most important means for probing our environment for information, and the part you are using to read this book. Inouye's map of the primary visual cortex has been confirmed by modern brain-imaging techniques.

http://www.sciencecore.columbia.edu/demo/web/resources/readings/cortex.pdf
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...bOvwz5RIxm_bw5Yk3I0JyQ&bvm=bv.119745492,d.bGg​_


----------



## AlohanAkua

(Courtesy of Google Translate)
*[KFX-X] Fifth generation fighter ... Stealthy road opens up possibility of evolution*
<44> After completion of the basic design, the 
final shape of the Korean fighter business fighter project team 
appearance similar to the F-22 raptor seems to be similar to the Raptor, 
but the 
AESA radar and navigation device have 
more excellent performance than expected 



Kwon Hong-Woo, Editorial Writer
2018-06-29 14:25:48
Planning, serial page 8










The Korean fighter (KF-X) business has crossed the first gate. The basic design is finished. Although the detailed design procedure for about 14 months has been left, the overall outline is actually confirmed. As the Defense Agency announced on December 29, the basic framework of the KF-X project was completed. The final shape released by the Korean-style fighter group shows distinctive features. It is not a stealth aircraft that I expected from the first place, but it seems to have a performance that surpasses that of the F-16 fighter. In particular, if not for the time being, the time has passed and technology development has progressed, leaving room for evolution to stealth. ◇ It looks like the F-22 Raptor ... The code number of the final shape proposed by the Agency is C 109. The C 101, C 201 (triangular wing and cannon attachment type), C 102, C 103, proposed from 2004 when the possibility was examined, The C104, C106, C107, and C108, which have been fully reflected in the C104 and wind tunnel tests, have all combined the advantages of all the designs so far. As the experiment was repeated, the shape of KF-X was greatly changed and two characteristics were observed. First, the size.The length of the fuselage was at least 1 m longer than when it was first conceived. The engine has also returned from twin to twin. The second is design. More and more American fighters are becoming similar. Some F-22 Raptor fighters are similar in appearance to the US Air Force's prized and operated fighters, and some people call themselves "Baby Raptors." But performance is not. It is expected that stronger fighter planes will come out than originally planned due to the high level of demand of the Air Force, but the comparison with the Raptor is impossible. 

◇ Fifth-generation stealth, not the 4.5th generation fighter = one of the clean (unarmed) state Stealth performance of the F-35 will be expected, but the reality is different. Above all, the protruding part in the final shape is noticeable. The first thing that comes to your attention is the Active Pia Identifier (AIFF) in front of the cockpit. It is similar in appearance to the IFA, which is installed in front of the cockpit of the KF-16. An infrared detection and tracking device (IRST) protrudes immediately behind the pie identification device. IRST is an infrared tracking device that detects and detects infrared rays emitted by enemy aircraft or missiles. It is difficult to know whether or not the opponent uses the IRST of the fighter. In air-to-air combat, the bandit greatly increases survivability by detecting infrared signals when it tries to launch a missile. 

The disturbing antenna attached to the vertical tail wing is also protruding. Moreover, the electronic pod ran externally just below the fuselage. Armament is also externally mounted. Although the size of the aircraft was larger than that of the originally proposed armed forces, four air-to-air missiles were half-landed. If there are many sharp or protruding parts, the possibility of being caught on enemy detection radar is increased as much. Fifth-generation stealth fighters, such as the F-22 and F-35, integrated all of these devices with the fuselage and put the weapon inside to reduce the area of the attack.

An official of the development team said, "There is space to make space for internal armed windows and change all avionics equipment to conformal type." "Now we are developing and integrating each technology into the field of making the first full-scale fighter aircraft." . In order for the KF-X to have a stealth function, it must wait until the block 2, or block 3, is produced. However, no one can guarantee that we will be able to go to Block 2 and Block 3 at any time. The level of technology is also a matter of concern, but it has not been discussed at all in the mid to long term.

◇ Performance of AESA radar is expected to be higher than expected. It is said that development of various kinds of equipment including AESA radar, which started from suspicion, is underway. The AESA radar is not based on the whole foreign technology, but it is developed by the domestic engineers in cooperation with the technology of Israel and Sweden, and it performs a comprehensive performance test such as air-to-air, air-to-ground, and engineering. The number of modules that determine the performance of the AESA radar is not far behind that of the latest radars overseas. "The number of modules in block 1 is 1,024," said a development team official. This is similar to the latest AESA radar to be installed, as the F-16 fighter aircraft operated by the ROKAF is converted to the F-16V format. Given the latest radar, navigation, and increased take-off weight, the KF-X is expected to surpass the F-16's performance. Compared with the time when the idea of developing a single-shot machine based on the T-50 advanced trainer was used as a base, it was a sky and a land. It means that the demands of the military and the air force were so high and high. The problem is that there are a lot of hurricanes left. Even though the joint development project with Indonesia is released properly, considering that it is not the design period but the production and test flight, it is a little more than a small stream because the problem is usually revealed when developing a new type. *■ The end of the basic design means that the basic performance required by the army is confirmed Final design in September next year ... Designed for the first prototype in 2021* 

A basic design review (PDR) is a procedure that confirms whether the system requirements and system functional requirements required by the military can be reflected in the high-level design. The Defense Agency has held a basic design review meeting for development of the KF-X system from March 26 to 28, and confirmed that all the basic performance required by the military, including the fighter plane, was reflected. In January, 2016, KF-X started development work, and in March of that year, it reviewed the system requirements review (SRR), and in December it completed the system function review (SFR). At the PDR meeting, the review committee composed of the Air Force, civilian experts and Indonesian officials confirmed that the requirements of the Air Force were appropriately reflected in 230 technical data, including the KF-X system specification. 

Upon completion of the basic design process, the KF-X business has entered the 'detailed design (CDR)' phase, which produces the actual designs to build fighter jets. "We plan to complete the detailed design by September 2019 through thorough business management and to start production of the prototype without any problem," said Chung Kwang-sung, head of the Korean fighter business group. As soon as possible, it will start production of KF-X from next October. The first goal of the tentative release of Tense 1 is in the first half of 2021. In the second half of 2022, the first flight test will be completed and the development will be completed by 2026.

출처 : http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0ZX8CNSD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*South Korea plans to locally develop missile for homemade future jet*
By: Jeff Jeong   July 10
to be equipped with the KF-X fighteraircraft under development, according to defense officials.

The Agency for Defense Development, or ADD, under the wing of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, is scheduled to pick a local partner company no later than September for exploratory development of the missile, modeled after the Taurus KEPD 350, manufactured by the German-Swedish firm Taurus Systems.

“As part of offset deals to buy Taurus missiles for the past years, South Korea received some part of the Taurus KEPD 350 technologies,” an ADD official said, speaking on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the missile program.

“Based on the transferred Taurus technology, we’ll develop our own air-to-ground, long-range missile to be integrated into the KF-X fighter jet, which is expected to be operational by 2026.”

At least 120 KF-X jets are to be produced after 2026 to replace the aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s. At least 50 units are to be manufactured in Indonesia, the sole KF-X partner obliged to burden 20 percent of the development costs for the 4.5-generation KF-X jet.

Hanwha Corporation and LIG Nex1 are competing for the air-to-air missile project worth some $730 million. Both companies have unveiled the concept designs of their 3,000-pound Taurus-class missile with a range of 400 kilometers.

“We have long and successful track records of developing indigenous cruise missiles with guidance systems, including ship-launched Haeseong-series cruise missiles,” an LIG Nex1 official said, speaking on condition of anonymity. “We’ve accumulated enough know-how and technology to develop an air-launched cruise missile.”

Hanwha, which has merged multiple defense companies to become South Korea’s largest defense manufacturer, showed confident about the missile competition.

“It’s true we’re the second mover in the guided-missile field, but we’ve made substantial progress in developing precision-striking missiles with the concentration of budgets and human resources,” a Hanwha public affairs official said.

Ahn Seung-beom, military analyst and publisher of The Defense Times in South Korea, said the air-launched missile project marks South Korea’s first-ever effort of its kind.



“This is the first meaningful step forward developing South Korea’s own air-launched missiles, which were largely imported from U.S. and European nations,” Ahn said. “Beginning this air-to-ground missile development program, more air-launched missile projects are to begin.”

He referred to efforts to modify the Shingung short-range, surface-to-air missile into an air-to-air missile modeled after Raytheon’s AIM-9X, and plans to develop the ship-to-air Haegung missile into a long-range, air-to-ground one as potential projects to be materialized. Both Shingung and Haegung missiles were co-developed by ADD and LIG Nex1.

On June 29, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration unveiled the preliminary design of the KF-X. The design, code-named C-109, revealed the KF-X would be armed with European air-to-air missile systems.

In the disclosed photos of the KF-X design, four Meteor long-range, air-to-air missiles developed by MBDA are shown to be nestled under the fuselage, while two IRIS-T short-range, guided, air-to-air missiles are mounted on respective wingtip launchers.

The arms procurement agency originally preferred fitting the KF-X aircraft with U.S. weapons systems, such as Raytheon-built AIM-120 and AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles, but the U.S. government has yet to approve the export license of the missiles.



Email: jeff@defensenews.com

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...ally-develop-missile-for-homemade-future-jet/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Trump asks South Korea to double its share of US military spending in South Korea*
Global network 2018-12-10 10:20 





Data map (Photo: Yonhap)

[Global Network Report reporter Li Huiling] Han Meixin's round of negotiations on the sharing of defense fees is about to be held, and the US media has revealed that Trump wants to double the cost of Korea's share. A number of media outlets in South Korea reported this content on the 10th with the Wall Street Journal as a source, and believed that this was putting pressure on South Korea on the eve of the negotiations.

The East Asia Daily quoted the Wall Street Journal as saying that US President Trump wanted to double the cost of garrison troops in South Korea. Trump said that South Korea should increase its military garrison and pay $1.6 billion a year for five years. Another source said that the US government is now pressing to increase the defense share of South Korea by 1.5 times.
*Trump asks South Korea to double its share of US military spending in South Korea*

The Central Daily News quoted the Wall Street Journal as saying that the US government is pushing for a 1.5-fold increase in South Korea’s share of the contribution, although it is lower than the amount requested by Trump, but it is still a very high rate of increase. The South Korean side has shown an unacceptable tough stance on the substantial increase in the contribution. South Korean President Wen Zai has already conveyed to South Korean officials "the intention of not sharing more than the agreed standards." In addition, representatives of the five parties, including the ruling party, have already conveyed to Wen’s position that Congress does not accept the increase.

South Korea's "Central Daily News" reported that the current military expenditure shared by South Korea is 830 million US dollars, up to 1.6 billion, in fact, equivalent to asking South Korea to share the full cost of 28,500 US troops stationed in South Korea. The South Korean-US negotiations are imminent, and this is considered a "naked" pressure. The East Asia Daily reported that some analysts believe that the White House is currently conducting a public opinion campaign to create a public opinion atmosphere that will increase South Korea's share of costs.

The tenth round of negotiations between South Korea and the United States to sign the 10th Defense Sharing Agreement will be held in Seoul on 11-13. The South Korean side believes that the current ninth agreement will expire at the end of the year. In view of the outcome of the negotiations, it will be approved by the National Assembly. If all the procedures are to be completed within the year, a final agreement will be reached in this round of negotiations. The South Korean Foreign Ministry’s Han-American defense fee sharing negotiator Zhang Yuansan and the US State Department’s defense fee sharing negotiator Timothy Bates will lead a delegation.

The previous round of negotiations was held in Hawaii on November 13-16, local time. Although the ROK and the United States made some progress on the main issues such as the total cost of the garrison, they failed to reach a final agreement. The US has always asked the ROK to share the cost of deploying US strategic weapons in South Korea, and the ROK insists on negating its position. Yonhap said that it is the key to finding an intersection between the two sides on the total amount of defense fees, the period of validity, and the annual increase.

The defense fee sharing refers to the garrison expenses shared by the Korean side for the US military. It is used for the labor expenses of the Korean troops stationed in the ROK, the construction costs of various US military bases, and the military logistics costs. This year, the total share of the Korean side is about 960.2 billion won (about 5.9 billion yuan). Since 1991, Hanmei has signed 9 defense fee sharing agreements. The 9th agreement will expire on December 31 this year. Therefore, both parties need to reach an agreement on the 10th agreement.
http://mil.huanqiu.com/world/2018-12/13765704.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Updated:*
*US media: Trump asked South Korea to substantially increase the amount of military spending, rejected by South Korea*
Pengpai News 2018-12-10 19:44:00
Trump, who claimed to increase the amount of military spending from Japan and South Korea during the campaign period, once again pointed his finger at his ally, South Korea.

According to the "Wall Street Journal" reported on December 10, informed sources revealed that US President Trump hopes that South Korea will substantially increase the funds provided to the US military in South Korea, but this request was resisted by the South Korean government and disrupted the two defense agreements. Negotiation process.

The controversy is the US and South Korea's Special Measures Agreement (SMA) for the US military in Korea. The five-year agreement will expire on December 31. According to the current agreement, the United States requires South Korea to pay about $830 million a year for more than 28,500 US troops deployed by the United States in South Korea, which is about half of the annual funding. Trump hopes that South Korea will pay more than twice the current amount, which is equivalent to paying $1.6 billion a year for the next five years. According to other sources who understand the negotiations, the Trump administration is currently trying to increase South Korea’s funding to 1.5 times its current level, or about $1.2 billion. However, according to sources, South Korea is unwilling to accept the above requirements, and the United States and South Korea have huge differences on the new agreement. Wen Zai told South Korean officials that he is not willing to provide more than the amount that South Korea has agreed to. The leaders of the five major political parties in South Korea have recently informed Wen Zai, that the South Korean parliament cannot accept more funds for the US military stationed in South Korea.

South Korea’s “Central Daily News” reported on the 10th that in the case of Trump’s dissatisfaction, it is difficult for South Korea to hold a small increase. Previously, Trump had complained that the US military spent a lot of money, pointing out: "It took 761 billion dollars this year, it is crazy." It is said that reducing the US defense costs and strengthening the requirements of the Allies in this case is the first problem to be solved. . For South Korea, in addition to the military apportionment, South Korea is also facing the immunity to seek tax increases from the United States. In the economic cooperation between South Korea and North Korea, including the groundbreaking ceremony of the Korean-North Korean railway and highway connection project, even in the humanity of North Korea. The sanctions for the support of the doctrine are exempted, and South Korea also seeks the United States.

The Central Daily News pointed out that when the current agreement was concluded in January 2014, the total rate of increase was only 5.8% (later is the annual price increase rate). However, there is still a big gap between the requirements of South Korea and the United States, which currently advocates the same amount of military expenditure. Therefore, it is not yet known whether the 10th military expenditure assessment can reach an agreement. However, some people speculate that this time South Korea may accept the US request to a certain extent, reaching an increase of 1 billion US dollars.

The Wall Street Journal also pointed out that although US Secretary of Defense James Matisse and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Joseph Dunford tried to use financial considerations and the importance of the alliance, they tried to persuade President Trump not to assume responsibility for South Korea. More military expenses, but it has no effect. At the same time, an important meeting between US Secretary of State Pompeo and Kim Jong-un was cancelled last month, and the US-DPRK talks stalled. Therefore, the US-South Korea’s stalemate in military spending will put pressure on South Korea’s important ally, South Korea, which may make South Korea weaken its position in South Korea while seeking to repair its relationship with North Korea.
https://www.toutiao.com/a6633328913567187470/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menthol

To be honest, if you sit near of a world giant, you need to pay more for protection.

As simple as that! 

I don't know if South Korean will understand this simple knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

USA is like these gangsters in the mafia movies where they get paid in return for protection given.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*South Korean Super Cavitation Torpedo*


世界尖端武器觀測站 shared a post.

March 4 at 4:22 PM ·

南韓也在玩超空蝕（Super Cavitation）魚雷？？





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1373506796121209




https://www.facebook.com/ng.wawos/posts/1373506796121209​








Spoiler: Links



http://img.bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/data/10168/upfile/201903/2019030608275718147.jpg
http://
작성일: 2019-03-06 08:28:24
http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10168&pn=1&num=898



▲ 어뢰 맞아? 미사일처럼 빠른 속도로 물속을 통과하는 국산 초공동 어뢰 시험 영상! / ADD 제공







Spoiler: Links



http://img.bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/data/10168/upfile/201903/2019030608280557509.jpg
http://
작성일: 2019-03-06 08:28:24
http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10168&pn=1&num=898



▲ 어뢰 맞아? 미사일처럼 빠른 속도로 물속을 통과하는 국산 초공동 어뢰 시험 영상! / ADD 제공








Spoiler: Link



http://

어뢰 맞아? 미사일처럼 빠른 속도로 물속을 통과하는 국산 초공동 어뢰 시험 영상! / ADD 제공
Published on Mar 4, 2019

물속에서 순항미사일급 속도로 잠수함을 공격하는 초공동(Supercavitation) 어뢰 시험 영상입니다. 순식간에 물 속을 통과하는 모습을 보실 수 있습니다.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9HafOCjn58



▲ South Korean Super Cavitation Torpedo Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*U.S. report proposes ‘sharing of nuclear capabilities with South Korea, Japan*

Posted July. 31, 2019 07:37





http://web.archive.org/web/20190731.../Article/5d/40/c6/ae/5d40c6ae07dfd273823e.jpg ; https://archive.fo/O1Jgb/915559df4547a228c697729bfb53708ee6aca299.jpg ; http://www.donga.com/en/home/articl...ng-of-nuclear-capabilities-with-S-Korea-Japan
▲ 1. The B61 nuclear bomb is the primary thermonuclear gravity bomb used by the U.S.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190731...e/data/img_dir/2019/07/31/2019073100784_0.jpg ; https://archive.fo/STEeB/976c037a49ff5f482c18c74fea4e59b7c23cc888.jpg ; http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/31/2019073100796.html
▲ 2. About 150 to 200 B61 nuclear bombs are deployed to U.S. bases located in five allies – Germany, Belgium, Turkey, the Netherlands, and Italy – and will be airdropped using bombers of the countries in war time.

A proposal made by the National Defense University (NDU) under the U.S. Department of Defense in its recent report for the U.S. to share its nonstrategic nuclear capabilities with South Korea and Japan is causing a stir in conjunction with North Korea’s resumption of provocations.

An agreement similar to the “nuclear sharing arrangement” with South Korea and Japan suggested by the NDU is already in place among NATO countries. About 150 to 200 B61 nuclear bombs are deployed to U.S. bases located in five allies – Germany, Belgium, Turkey, the Netherlands, and Italy – and will be airdropped using battleplanes of the countries in case of emergency.

As the U.S. has the ownership of the nuclear bombs, the five allies are not considered to be in violation of the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons. The “final approval code” for nuclear bombs to be operable is controlled by the U.S. and the five countries practically execute 50% of the right to use nuclear bombs as they offer battleplanes that the bombs are loaded onto and dropped from. Joint approval by the presidents of the U.S. and the country concerned is required for nuclear weapons to be used.

The report said the U.S.’ nuclear sharing arrangement with South Korea and Japan will deter the nuclear and missile threats by North Korea and add pressure on China to prevent North Korea’s provocations. However, the report added a condition that NATO’s current nuclear sharing model should not be mirrored as it is, which is interpreted as the U.S. will be in charge of airdropping nuclear bombs while South Korea and Japan will be given the right for joint use.

“It means the actual use of nuclear bombs must be strictly controlled in consideration of the huge amount of conventional weapons deployed along the Military Demarcation Line between the two Koreas and the potential use of nuclear weapons by North Korea,” said a military source.

Strong opposition from the neighboring countries, such as China and Russia, is also expected. “If the U.S.’ nuclear capabilities are deployed to South Korea, China will put all-around pressure on Seoul to a level incomparable to the THAAD case and Russia may join in such movement as well,” said a South Korean government official.

http://www.donga.com/en/home/articl...ng-of-nuclear-capabilities-with-S-Korea-Japan


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*South Korea to develop anti-air laser weapons system by 2023*

15:17 September 17, 2019

SEOUL, Sept. 17 (Yonhap) -- South Korea will launch a project to develop a laser weapons system designed to disable aerial targets, such as drones, the arms procurement agency said Tuesday.

Under the project worth 88 billion won (US$73.98 million), the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) seeks to complete the development of the system, named Block-I, capable of launching precision strikes against small unmanned aerial vehicles by 2023 for operational deployment.

The weapons system is supposed to direct lasers from optical fibers at aerial targets at a short distance to neutralize them.

It can react quickly, literally at the speed of light, and is capable of firing a number of shots without physical bullets or shells, as it relies on electrical power, which costs around 2,000 won per shot, according to DAPA.

Only a handful of advanced countries, including the United States, Israel and Germany, have acquired these weapons.

As part of preparations for the project, South Korea's state-run Agency for Defense Development (ADD) has studied related technologies for years, DAPA added.

"After the development of the system aimed at small targets at close range, we will continue to upgrade it to intercept bigger targets farther away, such as fighter jets and satellites. in the future," DAPA said in a release.

Drones, which are cheap and easy to control, have become an increasing security threat in recent years. Last week, a series of drone attacks damaged Saudi Arabia's oil facilities, severely hurting the global energy supply.





https://archive.fo/ndzJU/8b6fa4f37e2d27c27d848f9ed373ef6f6c165ef1.jpg ; https://archive.fo/ndzJU/a88948f3365c3980c1a880f8a4bf272b996788a1/scr.png ;http://web.archive.org/web/20190917232907/https://i.imgur.com/aYVdsOS.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190917...N/2019/09/17/AEN20190917006500325_01_i_P4.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190917...AEN20190917006500325?section=national/defense ; http://archive.is/5M3Ct 
▲ 1. South Korean AA laser weapons system Block-I. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20190917...AEN20190917006500325?section=national/defense
http://archive.is/5M3Ct


----------



## polanski

South Korean KAI Unveils Fifth Generation Combat Aircraft Mockup https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...eils-fifth-generation-combat-aircraft-mockup/


----------



## polanski

South Korean expect to get order of at least 50 FA-50 from South East Asian countries. 

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ustries-kai-fa-50-multi-role-combat-aircraft/


----------



## polanski

The THAAD that protects South Korea from ballistic missiles. https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/11/04/terminal-high-altitude-area-defense-thaad-system/


----------



## polanski

South Korea has awarded a contract to integrate MBDA Meteor onto KF-X Fighter Aircraft
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-to-integrate-mbda-meteor-into-kf-x-program/


----------



## Bogeyman




----------



## Bogeyman

South Korean Air Force nano satellite projection/ 4 September 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*U.S. to Lift Cap on Range of S.Korean Rockets *

January 29, 2020 11:47

The U.S. has agreed to lift caps on the range and force of civilian South Korean rockets. That could remove a major obstacle to Korea's goal of developing a solid-fuel rocket capable of putting a satellite in geosynchronous orbit.

Government sources said Tuesday that negotiations between the U.S. and South Korean governments to revise missile guidelines have reached the final stage of ironing out the details to ease thrust and range limits on civilian rockets using solid-fuel boosters.

The U.S.-South Korean missile guidelines from 1979 had been revised three times -- in 2001, 2012 and 2017 -- but limits remained in place capping their thrust at 1 million pounds per second, which is just 1/10 of the thrust of rockets used by advanced countries, and their range at 800 km.

The two sides have held behind-the-scenes negotiations about another revision since 2018. The caps have come in for increasing criticism at a time when North Korea is developing long-range, solid-fuel missiles.

Scrapping the limits will give South Korea's civilian space program a considerable boost. Solid-fuel rockets are simpler to design and cheaper to build than liquid-fueled ones as well as being easier to transport and launch because there is no need to pump in fuel.

The U.S. maintained the caps because it did not want South Korea to use the technology to build missiles for military use. But South Korea promised to use them only for civilian purposes and reasoned that the South lags far behind its neighbors in terms of rocket technology.

There are concerns that scrapping the limits could incite protests from China and North Korea, but a government source said, "Inter-Korean relations have nothing to do with revised missile guidelines for our civilian space program."

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/01/29/2020012901847.html
http://archive.ph/dl89k​_

Well, after Japan's Epsilon rocket, this makes another one with dual-use civilian-military, latent ICBM capabilities! 

Which begs the question, of which nation will be targeted by South Korea with the tacit accord of the U.S.A., at more than 5'000 km distance? Probably the same as Japan.

After China, Japan, and North Korea, it will be the 4th powers with such capability in East Asia.

While this year the Republic of China (R.O.C.) will also access to satellite launch capability and solid propellant ballistic missile capability of its own with more than 2'000 km range!


----------



## striver44

HOME DEFENCE WEAPONS NAVAL WEAPONS ARTICLE


CONTENT PREVIEWTo read the full article, Client Login
Naval Weapons
*South Korea plans to upgrade its SSM-700K anti-ship missile*
*Dae Young Kim, Seoul* - Jane's Defence Weekly
03 May 2020
Follow

RSS






South Korea is planning to enhance the performance of its SSM-700K Haeseong (C-Star) anti-ship missile. Source: RoKN
South Korea is planning to enhance the performance of the locally developed SSM‐700K Haeseong (C-Star), sea-skimming, anti-ship missile, which has been in service with the Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) since 2005.

An official from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) told _Jane's_ in late April that advanced research analysis on a potential performance upgrade will be conducted between October 2020 and April 2021.

It is unclear what the upgrade will exactly entail but the navy is believed to be seeking to extend the weapon's maximum range - currently 150 km - to more than 200 km, bolster its anti-jamming capabilities, and enhance its satellite navigation and overall guidance system.

Military officials told _Jane's_ that they want the upgraded SSM-700K to have a performance similar to that of the US-made RGM-84L Harpoon Block II anti-ship missile, but with a longer range. The RGM-84L had a stated maximum range of 124 km.

South Korea's Agency for Defense Development (ADD) began developing the radar‐guided, air‐breathing SSM-700K in 1996, with mass production and deployment starting in 2005.

Prior to this the RoKN had introduced US-made Harpoon and French-made Exocet anti-ship missiles.

The SSM-700K, which is currently deployed on the RoKN's KDX-3-class destroyers, Incheon (FFX-I) and Daegu (FFX-II)-class frigates, and Gumdoksuri-class (PKG-A)-class fast patrol vessels, among others, is thought to use a phased‐array active radar seeker.

In flight the gimballed seeker scans in the horizontal plane only. The missile uses a GPS‐aided inertial navigation system for mid‐course guidance and active radar for terminal homing.

https://www.janes.com/article/95930/south-korea-plans-to-upgrade-its-ssm-700k-anti-ship-missile


----------



## rizafaisal1010

hi, can someone explain about aesa radar developed for kfx? is it based on GaN?


----------



## SgtGungHo

rizafaisal1010 said:


> hi, can someone explain about aesa radar developed for kfx? is it based on GaN?



Yes, it is. Even better, it might be ending up being based on GaN-on-diamond technology. KDDX-class destroyer is already confirmed to have AESA radar with GaN-on-diamond either ways. However, don't get your hope too high. There was news said that Hanwha's radar is performing worse than it had been expected. Of course, it could be the case that their expectation was ridiculously high to begin with as they wanted something that matches performance of AN/APG-83.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF HEARTS

SgtGungHo said:


> Yes, it is. Even better, it might be ending up being based on GaN-on-diamond technology. KDDX-class destroyer is already confirmed to have AESA radar with GaN-on-diamond either ways. However, don't get your hope too high. There was news said that Hanwha's radar is performing worse than it had been expected. Of course, it could be the case that their expectation was ridiculously high to begin with as they wanted something that matches performance of AN/APG-83.


Sir can you explain, if possible, how does GaN radar of Kfx stack up against GaN of Saab's Gripen Fighter?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

This is the year when the European Sun finally sets, superseded by the East Asian superpowers!

With the return of the Japanese Hayabusa-2 Asteroid Sampling Mission expected on 6th December 2020, followed by China's Chang'e 5 Lunar Sampling Return a week later, South Korea rolls out the first stage of its KSLV-2 satellite carrier, to become the 4th East Asian space power (after China, Japan and North Korea).



KSLV-II FM(Flight Model) payload fairing, first and second stage interstage - completed!

Now for the first stage static fire. Four KRE-075 engines will be ignited at the same time. 300 tons of thrust!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13326021738347560989:28 AM · Nov 28, 2020
https://twitter.com/kari2030/status/1332602173834756098





https://archive.vn/FITWS/227522e1cd32fc76283eb27cd000828d7cb0ef51.jpg ; https://archive.vn/FITWS/c410a278b9453a59aac435d624175f0a5226ff20/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EoMNNRpUwAAMsKK?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 1.  KSLV-2 Flight Model first stage.





https://archive.vn/n78yI/081f44a2e235df6819cd3815408b9dbc4480ca26.jpg ; https://archive.vn/n78yI/d0e87edd2773b684702ae18aa4ab4ccef640da37/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EoMNN5VUwAAWSbv?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 2.  KSLV-II FM (Flight Model) payload fairing, first and second stage interstage.





https://archive.vn/Ebu70/673d6560d1b33a525f4f208e60d1334ff58c25a4.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Ebu70/3c701235b9dcc1ca81be70e71233f360315713db/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ER_EWoWUYAAGoC3?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 3.  75 ton thrust KRE-075 engine powering the first stage (in cluster of 4 totalling 300 tons at liftoff).





https://archive.is/PdznE/669ebfa247113678ab50fe2520793b47345b8692.jpg ; https://archive.is/PdznE/ed0ae75214172d12f096280c139415bda8d555a5/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EW62-k8U4AEfI4x?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 4.  KSLV-2 launch scheduled for February 2021.


North korean Unha-9 and its direct competitor the South Korean KSLV-II launcher. Both will be launched next year.





https://archive.vn/91yEL/e836cf89073be21597f74d15d80e9805a28cfee4.jpg ; https://archive.vn/91yEL/34f1f4cd565f30f0aecc78dedff394b4efb67503/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201015204641/https://i.imgur.com/9dBgppW.jpg 
▲ 5. Unha-9 and KSLV-II both of 200 tons powered by 4 main engines.


















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Supporting Korea's Lunar Exploration Program (KLEP), the completion of the deep space tracking ground station, which is the largest in Korea, with a single dish radio antenna of 35 meters diameter!

The deep space ground station plans to play a key role in performing space exploration missions by communicating with the Korean lunar orbiter, which will operate on the moon at a distance of about 384'400 km, and controlling its trajectory for lunar orbit insertion.





https://archive.vn/Ejxcc/f015e74c8772a8571421bf77ea5a3d75841272c3.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Ejxcc/ae1e6cc10e4cd70a57450b9f4caece19cd9d54af/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201212065943/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eo7sSINVQAEDEnC?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/kari2030/status/1337265949355884550 
▲ 1. Supporting Korea's Lunar Exploration Program (KLEP), the completion of the deep space tracking ground station. Dec 11, 2020

















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

South Korea about to join the most elite club of military great powers in becoming the only 8th nation in the World with Submarine Launched Ballistic Missiles (SLBM) capability, after the U.S., U.S.S.R., U.K., France, China, India, and North Korea.

Great development for the World as this will further break the SLBM monopoly of the 4 ethnic European powers with 4 Asian powers! To be definitely offset in the future, with the accession of a 5th power, when Iran tests its own!





https://archive.vn/5kWnl/07bef765ee3ec1ab391d2234e9fa37c67fff3c25.jpg ; https://archive.vn/5kWnl/6e15c6bc4308fede950c150b6653b9e546905248/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201018...age/1397/03/23/13970323124050939144161910.jpg 
▲ 1. Official poster distributed by Iran's Supreme leader hinting at a first ever SLBM test ! Roughly translated as "They will fire one - and will get 10 times over". 2020. 

_*South Korea plans underwater test of indigenous SLBM*

January 13, 2021 

SEOUL, Jan. 13 (Yonhap) -- South Korea is expected to carry out underwater tests of a home-grown submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) this year, having concluded ground tests, a source said Wednesday.

South Korea is developing an SLBM based on the home-grown ground-to-ground Hyunmoo-2B ballistic missile with a flight range of around 500 kilometers. It will be used with envisioned 3,000-ton-class or larger submarines, according to defense officials.

"Related agencies wrapped up ejection tests of the missile on the ground last year. They are to move on to the next stage of conducting underwater test launches," a military source said.

It is yet to be decided exactly when and on which platform to carry out the tests, he added. It could either be a submersible test barge or a submarine.


Currently, South Korea operates nine 1,200-ton-class submarines and nine 1,800-ton ones.

It is working on a project to build three 3,000-ton-class Changbogo-III Batch-I submarines by 2023. The first one, the Dosan Ahn Chang-ho, was launched in 2018 and is to be put into operational deployment this year, and the second one, named Ahn Mu, was launched in November. Both are equipped with six vertical launching tubes capable of firing SLBMs.

The country is also eyeing to build 4,000-ton-class next-generation submarines, with some speculating that the military might weigh equipping them with a nuclear-powered engine. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20210114104146/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210113011800325?section=national%2Fdefense
https://archive.vn/43TUz​_




https://archive.vn/OvNw6/dc382a42241f28da60ec3aaa4b95868f6f2aa115.jpg ; https://archive.vn/OvNw6/6696007eea37cd2a7558a63ec83322eae41f98a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210114102753/http://english.chosun.com/site/data/img_dir/2021/01/14/2021011401495_0.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210114...e/data/html_dir/2021/01/14/2021011401506.html ; https://archive.is/QbF9B 
▲ 2. A Korean-made 3,000-ton submarine is docked at a shipyard in Geoje, South Gyeongsang Province, in this file photo from September 2018.

And according to the old U.S. playbook, following Japan, India and Israel, South Korea will test dual-use civilian-military technologies of Post Boost Vehicle an essential component of its nuclear deterrent, under the guise of a lunar orbiter in July 2022!

_*Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO)*

The Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO) is South Korea's first lunar mission. It is developed and managed by the Korea Aerospace Research Institute (KARI) and is scheduled to launch in July 2022 to orbit the Moon for 1 year carrying an array of South Korean experiments and one U.S. built instrument. The objectives are to develop indigenous lunar exploration technologies, demonstrate a "space internet", and conduct scientific investigations of the lunar environment, topography, and resources, as well as identify potential landing sites for future missions.
Spacecraft and Subsystems

The spacecraft has a cubic shape with two solar panel wings and a parabolic antenna mounted on a boom. The total mass is 550 kg. Communications are via S-band (telemetry and command) and X-band (payload data downlink). Power (760 W at 28 V) is provided through the solar panel arrays and rechargeable batteries. A monopropulsion system is used, with four 30N orbital maneuver thrusters and four 5N attitude control thrusters. KPLO is equipped with five science instruments and a Disruption Tolerant Network experiment. The five experiments are a Lunar Terrain Imager (LUTI), a Wide-Angle Polarimetric Camera (PolCam), a Magnetometer (KMAG), a Gamma-Ray Spectrometer (KGRS), and a high-sensitivity camera developed by NASA (ShadowCam). Total scientific payload mass is about 40 kg.
Mission Profile

KPLO is scheduled to launch in July 2022 from Cape Canaveral on a SpaceX Falcon 9 Block 5 into a 300 km Earth orbit, followed by a translunar injection burn and a one month lunar transfer phase. After capture into an elliptical lunar orbit, it will circularize to a 100 km nominal polar orbit (+-30 km), from which it will conduct science operations for approximately one year. If the mission has an extended phase, it will descend to a 70 km orbit or lower. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20201210221218/https://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/nmc/spacecraft/display.action?id=KPLO
​_

















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

https://archive.is/omjt3/8d2b79cdd0fb90bc91af9ec69f27761e48837a6a.jpg ; https://archive.is/omjt3/a1f399328ad6d95c98ad3a7a1b3dd5f505cf70a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210127230821/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqZLa-XUcAIL5wk?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
▲ 1. The first launch of the KSLV-II has been postponed to November 2021. The reason is: modification of the assembly procedure, delay in parts delivery, need for more time in stage assembly, and the need for Wet Dress Rehearsal. Second launch is May 2022.

Following North Korea's static test of its 80-tf Paektusan-1D engine powering the Unha-9 SLV, of 7th December 2019 and 13th December 2019 lasting 420 seconds, South Korea will test the entire first stage of its KSLV-II (NURI) SLV with all 4 KRE-075 engines delivering 300 tons of thrust.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/135386875241721856011:34 AM · Jan 25, 2021·
https://twitter.com/Kor_Spaceflight/status/1353868752417218560

An a SUCCESSFUL hot fire test of KSLV-II first stage on 28th January 2021: 4 KRE-075 engines were fired simultaneously at the Naro Space Center. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13546950450901442568:37 AM · Jan 28, 2021·Twitter Web App
Korean launch vehicle Nuri 1st stage first successful combustion test!
We are unveiling the 300-ton class combustion test site with four 75-ton class engines.
http://web.archive.org/web/20210129003402/https://twitter.com/Kor_Spaceflight/status/1354712554635816961
https://archive.is/CL28U


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/135474354096678092911:50 AM · Jan 28, 2021·Twitter Web App
This is a close-up video of the first stage combustion test of the Nouri Rocket 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210129003404/https://twitter.com/kari2030/status/1354743540966780929
https://archive.vn/3r2yX


















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Final 125.5 seconds hot fire test of KSLV-II first stage*

_*South Korea's homegrown rocket on track for October launch*

Politics 17:34 March 25, 2021 

SEOUL, March 25 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's plan to launch its first homegrown rocket later this year is on a roll after researchers successfully conducted the final combustion test for its main first-stage engines, the science ministry said Thursday.

The Ministry of Science and ICT said the Korea Aerospace Research Institute (KARI) successfully ran the third and final test for the four 75-ton liquid engines of the 200-ton rocket, named Nuri, at the Naro Space Center in Goheung, 473 kilometers south of Seoul.

Local researchers will now test the locally developed three-stage rocket's launch pad until July and complete assembly of the rocket's flight model before its planned launch with a mock payload in October.

Nuri's second launch, which aims to carry a 1.5-ton satellite, is slated for May next year.

South Korea has been seeking to develop a homegrown space launch vehicle since 2010, earmarking nearly 2 trillion won (US$1.8 billion). While the country launched its two-stage Naro rocket in 2013, its first stage was built in Russia.

Nuri has suffered setbacks in development, such as changes in the first stage's assembly process and delays in acquiring parts, prompting South Korea last year to push back its launch originally set for February.

"I am so proud. Congratulations!" President Moon Jae In said after making an on-site inspection of the testing.

Based on the accomplishment, he added, the government will push aggressively for the development of South Korea's first lunar orbiter.

After launching it next year, South Korea aims to make its dream of landing on the moon with its own projectile come true by 2030, he said.

"The technology, experience, and confidence that we will gain from the exploration of the moon, which is the first step in space exploration, will serve as a solid foundation for space development," he stressed.

Moon reaffirmed plans to accelerate the development and use of various satellites by supporting civilian-led space projects.

He pointed out that South Korea has become able to develop solid-propellant space rockets under the missile guidelines with the United States revised in 2020.

Cheong Wa Dae, meanwhile, stated that the successful combustion test on the day represents the "de facto completion" of the three-stage Nuri rocket development.

"It went through the same procedure as when the projectile will actually be fired," Cheong Wa Dae deputy spokesperson Lim Se Un said at a press briefing.

http://web.archive.org/web/20210325174948/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210325009051320?section=national%2Fpolitics
https://archive.is/nFyCY​_
*Video*





한국 독자개발 발사체 누리호 1단 최종 종합연소시험 성공! 드론으로 촬영한 시험 현장 공개
Mar 25, 2021
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgWVtmp3Nc8





https://archive.ph/e91gH/b82a8201092f4704f5dfc7b1eca5ed63af50a4aa.png ; https://archive.ph/e91gH/de8fbee9b21d7afa582f03cc0127ff0c148e1096/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210325175504/https://i.imgur.com/FOEEwCr.png ; https://archive.ph/rQcFK 
▲ 1. Four KRE-075 engines firing simultaneously for 125.5 seconds. This was the final hot fire test of KSLV-II first stage, launchpad and umbilical tower in green visible. Mar 25, 2021.





https://archive.ph/i0aL1/5c1d43ff13fa9ecd74c1a4a50878ee6aa7a67e4b.jpg ; https://archive.ph/i0aL1/03a4c0da6f4cf15b016c19c0ca2fe11037fc3011/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210325174951/https://img9.yna.co.kr/photo/yna/YH/2021/03/25/PYH2021032521540001300_P4.jpg ; 
▲ 2. President Moon Jae In (C) receives a briefing on South Korea's Nuri space rocket under development during a visit to the Naro Space Center in Goheung, South Jeolla Province, 473 kilometers south of Seoul, on March 25, 2021. 

















🚬


----------



## Indos

12 AUGUST 2021

*South Korea increases budget for procurement of indigenous UAVs*
by Gabriel Dominguez

The South Korean government plans to increase its budget for the procurement of locally developed unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) more than sixfold within a year – from KRW6.2 billion (USD5.3 million) in 2021 to KRW37.5 billion in 2022 (USD32.2 million) – as part of efforts to help the domestic UAV industry ‘have stable demand for growth'.






South Korea increases budget for procurement of indigenous UAVs


The South Korean government plans to increase its budget for the procurement of locally developed unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) more than sixfold within a year – from...



www.janes.com


----------



## Zarvan

Photos from recent national-level counter-terrorism readiness demonstration held in Incheon.
Various military, police, and emergency units were involved, including the ROKA SWC's 707th Special Mission Group, ROKN UDT/SEALs, Korean National Police SOU, and Korea Coast Guard SSAT.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857088536985706496


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## sahureka2

Third KF-21 prototype has flown


----------



## Wolfhunter

Do we have any South Korean members here? I’ve read a few pages of this thread and it’s a pretty good balanced thread. Need more of this on this forum.


----------

